# Meerforellenfänge 2022



## Silvio.i

Bei mir gab es gestern auf dem Darss eine 40cm Schönheit. In 4h der einzige Biss.


----------



## henry73

Gestern gab es bei Dauerregen und kräftigem Wind 2 x knapp untermaßiges Silber und zwei Nachläufer. Zumindest nicht geschneidert und erfolgreich ins neue Jahr  gestartet.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Heute auch das erste Mal dieses Jahr los gewesen.
Relativ hoher Wasserstand, offene Küste nicht fischbar. Also ab in eine flache Bucht. Auch hier sehr hohes Wasser und teilweise sehr trübe. Gab dann aber doch paar Stellen wo es etwas klarer war. Dort gab es dann 2 Anfasser, 2 Nachläufer und eine Untermaßige 
"Nebenbei" noch ausführlich mit Ostseesilber geschnackt und zusammen gefischt. Es gibt also sogar Zeugen 
War ein netter Tag am Wasser bei bestem Frühlingswetter.


----------



## henry73

Heute viel Strecke an der offenen Küste gemacht. Die Bedingungen waren recht gut, hohes und etwas angetrübtes Wasser. Eine 47er kam raus; hatte mir etwas mehr erhofft. War recht zähes Angeln, übermäßig aktiv waren sie nicht. Aber die letzten paar Tage und Nächte sind die Temperaturen ja auch wieder deutlich gesunken. 

Gruß & Petri Heil!


----------



## inselkandidat

Wenn man zum Aufwärmen ins Wasser geht..
Heute bei Eisnebel und -4 grad 2 x silber..
1x Untermaß und  einmal leichtes Übermaß..


----------



## inselkandidat

Heute war Dickforellenwetter! Leider hat der Difo niemand Bescheid gesagt..


----------



## Nuesse

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Wenn man zum Aufwärmen ins Wasser geht..
> Heute bei Eisnebel und -4 grad 2 x silber..
> 1x Untermaß und  einmal leichtes Übermaß..











						Verbraucherschutz - Konservendosen sollte man nicht erhitzen - paradisi.de
					

Daniela Krehl von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern wies im Interview mit dem Bayerischen Rundfunk darauf hin, dass die meisten Konservendosen innen mit der Chemikalie Bisphenol A (BPA) beschichtet sind. Bei einer Anbieterumfrage gaben 16 von 18 Herstellern zu, diesen Stoff zu verwenden um einen...




					news.paradisi.de


----------



## inselkandidat

Joar..kommt nur alle paar Jahre mal vor,  Dosenfraß am Wasser..trotzdem...wie kann das denn eraubt sein?


----------



## Brillendorsch

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Joar..kommt nur alle paar Jahre mal vor,  Dosenfraß am Wasser..trotzdem...wie kann das denn eraubt sein?


kann ja kein Hersteller ahnen, dass Du gegrillte Dosen lieber magst als gegrillte Meerforelle


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nachtrag von gestern.
Nach getaner Arbeit noch 4 Stunden am Wasser gewesen. Erster Spot waren Wind und Welle ok, aber der Wasserstand extrem niederig bei dem Westwind. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Auf der Sandbank standen schon 2 Spinnfischer, da hatte ich keine Lust mich mit meiner Fusselpeitsche dazu zu gesellen ;-)
Also anderen Spot gesucht, heißt zu meinem Lieblingsstrand. Angesagt war heute nur die Fliegenrute. Bedingungen waren auch hier optimal, spielt der Wasserstatnd nicht die Rolle ;-) Gab dann einen verlorenen Fisch im Drill (war wohl auch untermaßig) und eine untermaßige gelandetes.
War ein schöner entspannter Nachmittag.
Nächste Woche jährt sich ja am 21.01. mein bisher spektakulärster Fang. Da werde ich am 20. wieder angreifen und ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## LekkerVis

und wer ihn noch nicht kennt, hier gibts den Artikel dazu:









						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Alle Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Polizei-Meldungen von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und NDR MV Live.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo Weltberühmt das Bild, der Fisch und der Angler


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Sonnige, Salzige und Silberne Grüße von der Ostsee aus OH, heute gab es ein schönes 65 er Kraftpaket


----------



## Skott

Petri Günter,

das ist ja eine tolle Silberkirsche, lass sie dir schmecken...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jep Danke , wird Graved Lachs raus gemacht


----------



## dirk.steffen

Petri, schöner Fisch ;-)


----------



## Zanderudo

Petri! Schöner Barren Silber

LG
Udo


----------



## henry73

Heute ab mittags eine flache Bucht bei schnell steigendem und sich eintrübendem Wasser abgefischt. Es gab 2 x untermaßiges Silber und 2 Nachläufer.


----------



## inselkandidat

Heute bei guten Bedingungen geschneidert...aber die letzten beiden Tage waren sehr, sehr gut

Vg von der Küste


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Sauber und Dickes Petri von mir


----------



## dirk.steffen

Dickes Petri gesagt !!
Aber ganz ehrlich, das letzte Bild würde ich so nicht posten.
Oder besser gar nicht so machen


----------



## LekkerVis

Von mir auch mega dickes Petri!!! (Und leider hat mein Vorgänger recht, Forellen sind keine Fische, denen man in den Kiemendeckel greift)


----------



## inselkandidat

hmm, ja...aber ab ner bestimmten Größe wird es schwer, ne fidele Forelle anders zu händeln..oder habt ihr da nen Spezialtrick?

Richtig groß geht natürlich Schwanzwurzelgriff..wer kennt ihn nicht..


----------



## Taxidermist

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Richtig groß geht natürlich Schwanzwurzelgriff..wer kennt ihn nicht..


Es wird auch behauptet, bei einer im vorderen Bereich festgehaltenen Forelle könnte diese ein Hämatom im Bereich des Herzens erleiden, welches dann später zum Exitus führt?
Mann muss nämlich ziemlichen Druck machen, um den zappelnden Glitschi so zu halten.
Wie man es macht, man macht es falsch?

Petri, für den bunten Strauß.

Jürgen


----------



## tomxxxtom

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es wird auch behauptet, bei einer im vorderen Bereich festgehaltenen Forelle könnte diese ein Hämatom im Bereich des Herzens erleiden, welches dann später zum Exitus führt?
> *Mann muss nämlich ziemlichen Druck machen, um den zappelnden Glitschi so zu halten*.
> Wie man es macht, man macht es falsch?
> 
> Petri, für den bunten Strauß.
> 
> Jürgen


Muss man nicht. Feuchte Fleece Handschuh ist perfekt dafür geeignet.


----------



## Windfinder

Einfach fix wieder rein ins Wasser. Ohne Foto und gut ist.
Trotzdem, dickes Petri!


----------



## LekkerVis

Oder Foto noch im Keschernetz und fertig.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Gestern dann mal am WE los gewesen. Bedingungen waren alles andere als optimal, aber egal ran ans Wasser.
Lieblingsstelle ging wegen Wind nicht, also wieder in eine flache Bucht. Auch hier hoher Wasserstand teilweise extrem trübe.
Gab dann einen Aussteiger auf Blinker direkt vor´m keschern :-( War wohl maßig.
Kumpel hatte eine kleine auf Fliege kurz vor der Dämmerung.
Ach ja, am 20.01. konnte ich nicht los  Mußte den ganzen Tag auf einen PCR-Test warten


----------



## Windfinder

Wo bleiben die Meerforellenfänge???


----------



## Mefospezialist

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Jep Danke , wird Graved Lachs raus gemacht


Den Trick dieser Umwandlung musst du mir unbedingt beibringen 

Dickes Petri zum silber! 
Wunderschöner Fisch, perfekt in Kondition und im Futter, einfach herrlich.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin, gestern 3 Grönländer auf Fliege, Nähe Weissenhäusser Strand und heute bei Grenzwerten um 120 km/h Rückenwind gab es 1 Grönländer auf Fliege.  Ein Kupferblech Angler der 2,5 Std im Wasser stand und keinen Kontakt hatte, schüttelte ungläubig den Kopf wo ich nach dem 10 Wurf neben ihm schrie: Fisch!  Das war aber auch der Einzige der hängen blieb. Später war Angeln nicht mehr möglich, da der Wind und die Böen noch weiter zu nahmen. Wo bei solchen Windverhältnissen es noch geht wollt ihr wissen?  Nähe Grossenbrode Seebrücke


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Moin, gestern 3 Grönländer auf Fliege, Nähe Weissenhäusser Strand und heute bei Grenzwerten um 120 km/h Rückenwind gab es 1 Grönländer auf Fliege.  Ein Kupferblech Angler der 2,5 Std im Wasser stand und keinen Kontakt hatte, schüttelte ungläubig den Kopf wo ich nach dem 10 Wurf neben ihm schrie: Fisch!  Das war aber auch der Einzige der hängen blieb. Später war Angeln nicht mehr möglich, da der Wind und die Böen noch weiter zu nahmen. Wo bei solchen Windverhältnissen es noch geht wollt ihr wissen?  Nähe Grossenbrode Seebrücke


Respekt, bei dem Wetter überhaupt raus zu gehen


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Respekt, bei dem Wetter überhaupt raus zu gehen


… da bin ich ganz bei dir. Ich habe mich für 3 Tage eingemietet und es ist das erste Mal, bei solchen Bedingungen gewesen. Das Gute hier an der Ostholsteinischen OstseeKüste ist, du kannst schnell verschiedene Spots von Oldenburg i. H. anfahren. Fahrzeit unter 40 min. Das macht es dann schon aus.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Jo, ist ne nette Ecke. Bis Anfang dieses Jahres hatte meine Mutter in Rosenfelde, östlich von dir, einen Campingwagen stehen, den ich leider viel zu wenig genutzt habe, bevor sie ihn wieder verkauft hat, da Camping doch nix für sie ist.

An dem freien Parkplatz (https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pa...f73ac27!8m2!3d54.2612333!4d11.0806895!5m1!1e1) kommt man 150m südöstlich durch ein Schafsgatter gut ans Wasser, die Chance auf Scholle ist recht hoch in der Gegend


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute bin ich dann wieder los nach OH. Frei nach dem Motto "alte Welle" bringt Forelle. War dann auch so, ein Köderwechsel brachte eine schöne 53 er Silberne.
TL


----------



## Skott

PETRI


----------



## laxvän

Petri zur silbernen schönheit.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder ans Ostseewassser komme.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so der Februar ist dann auch entschneidert. Es gab ein paar zaghafte Anfasser und eine nicht küchentaugliche 43 er , die wieder schwimmt. Die Bedingungen waren so o la la. Wasserstand hat gepasst, allerdings war das Wasser sehr eingetrübt und an die sogenannte Trübungskante war nicht zu denken..... dafür aber kräftiger Rückenwind und 4 Stunden Dauerregen, aber aushaltbar..... und schön war es wie immer.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
die Sonne , Hochwasser im Wetterbericht ..... da muss Mann los. Am Strand angekommen , Rückenwind und leichte Brise.... Eine Stunde lang ging gar nichts und dann nach Köderwechsel gleich beim ersten Wurf kam der Einschlag und die Meerforelle sprang auch sofort aus dem Wasser. Eine richtig Gute von der Ferne schon erkennbar. Das wiederholte Sie dann ein paar mal noch.... sicher im Kescher gelandet nach ein paar Minuten. Bedauerlicherweise hatte Sie den Drilling komplett verschluckt/inhaliert , sonst hätte ich Sie wieder schwimmen lassen. Wenn gleich Sie eine gute Kondition hatte fehlte etwas an Gewicht.... ganze 59 cm hatte die gute Silberne. Die nächsten drei Stunden passierte gar nichts mehr. 
TL


----------



## seatrout61

Eine Bitte an die Fänger: postet bitte den fängigen Köder.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich fische zu 99% mit einem Savage Gear Inliner Sandaal 15 Gramm 3D rot/schwarz, egal was für Bedingungen am und im Wasser sind.


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich fische zu 99% mit einem Savage Gear Inliner Sandaal 15 Gramm 3D rot/schwarz, egal was für Bedingungen am und im Wasser sind.


Der 3D Sandaal ist schon ein Top Köder - insgesamt mag ich die sehr realistischen 3D Köder von SG. Den Sandaal gab´s ja auch mal in "richtig" Rot/Schwarz - also ohne die silberne Flanke auf den Seiten. Den hätte ich auch gerne - ist aber nirgendwo mehr zu finden. 

Du nutzt vermutlich die aktuelle Version mit der silbernen Flanke. 

Entgegen vieler anderer Mefofischer bin ich auch ein großer Freund leichterer Köder; ich fische den Sandaal bei passenden Bedingungen auch gerne noch ne Nummer leichter  Die immitieren perfekt einen lebenden kleinen Sandaal.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Savage 3D Sandeel in 19 Gr, Zerlinge in 16 und 20 Gramm, wenn mehr Wind von der Seite kommt, den die beiden genannten nicht mögen, 23 Gramm Bornholmerpilen Brede inline.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde..
Köder ist eine spannende Sache und es gibt in meinen Augen kein richtig oder falsch.
Vorrangig fangen die Köder den angler im Laden. Ich kann davon ein Lied singen,.. Denn in der Hinsicht bin ich ein Messi . Von inline, blech, über Fliegen, Larven oder spökel ist alles dabei.

Nun aber zu den wesentlichem,  was auch gefragt wurde. Ich verwende sehr gerne möre silder in unterschiedlichen Farben und gewichten. Warum? Ich habe darin das meiste Vertrauen einfach. Und ich denke, das ich den ein oder anderen Fisch sicherlich nicht bekommen habe, weil ich Stumpf bei meinen "Lieblingen" geblieben bin, aber so ist angeln.  Das ist beim Zander angeln nicht anders.  Der eine hat eine kleine Box mit 5 unterschiedlichen ködern bei und glaubt fest an diese und fängt... Andere schleppen 30 Boxen mit, wechseln alle 5 würfe und wundert sich warum nix beißt.  Es kommt sicherlich immer auf die gegebenheiten drauf an, wann ich eher mal durch Wechsel oder nicht. (wassertiefe, Strömung,  wind etc)

Letztes Jahr zum mefo angeln auf langeland,  habe ich mit meiner Frau jeden Tag am wasser gestanden und habe die forellies versucht zum anbiss zu überreden..  Und ja.. Mit unterschiedlichen Methoden und ködern und nix ist gewesen. In 6 Tagen eine kleine mefo auf Springerfliege.  Was sagt mir das als Rückschluss? Man muss die Fische finden und dann ist es "fast"  egal welcher Köder vorbei schwimmt. Vertrauen darin ist das wichtigste.
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Mefospezialist

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich fische zu 99%


Dito, früher hatte ich ein ganzes Arsenal an Ködern in drei großen Boxen.
Seit vielen Jahren habe ich nur noch zwei Köder in verschiedenen Gewichten. 

1. Als Hauptköder den Fynbo Wobbler Blau-Silber (20gr - 25gr) Fliegt zwar absolut Kacke und sieht total beschissen aus aber die Meerforellen lieben ihn einfach, warum? Ich habe nicht den blassesten Schimmer. Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, der hängt bei mir zu 95% an der Leine. 
2. Als Zweitköder und für die Weite falls nötig den Sölvpilen in Olive-Weiß (12gr - 16gr - 24gr)

Die neuen Köder sehe ich mir immer wieder mal an und gerade der 3D Sandaal Inliner reizt von der Optik her. Aber weshalb wechseln, wenn die alten Köder fangen.


----------



## tomxxxtom

und ich warte auf die Meerforellenfänge 2022.


----------



## Smölfen

Moin zusammen,
In Grunde hier verkehrt, da es ja um  "Fänge" geht. Heute von 17 - 19 Uhr in Sierksdorf. Tote Ringler am Strand, auf Blech, Snaps, Kupfer und Hansen Fight ging nix. 
Auch beim "spotten" nichts gesehen.

Tight Lines 

Stephan


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Eine Bitte an die Fänger: postet bitte den fängigen Köder.


Moin seatrout61,
jeder hat glaube ich aus den Erfahrungen heraus seinen Lieblingsköder dem er vertraut. Das habe ich auch. Aus meinen  persönlichen Erfahrungen teile ich dir mit 16 bzw. 20gr Boss Stensson. Eigentlich ein Köder für die Forellenteiche und Flüsse. Sandeel SavageGear rotschwarz in 18gr. AbuGarcia MoCoast 16/24gr. In weißrot, Schwarzweiß und Makrelenimitat.  Überwiegend fische ich die genannten Inliner zu 90% und wenn wirklich nix geht kommt Boss dran.
Gestern habe ich ein neues Video auf YouTube gesehen von EasyCatch, der stellt dort seine zwei fängisten Inliner Köder vor. Die habe ich auch beide in der Box.  Damit fängt er zur Zeit vor Rügen sehr gut. Einen persönlichen Tipp von mir. Nehme nur eine Mappe mit 2 Inliner Sandeel und eine Mappe oder Box mit Max 3 - 5 Inliner Fischmuster. Alles andere erhöht nur unnötig das Gewicht der Watjacke und schränkt dich in der Beweglichkeit ein. Weniger ist mehr. Und vertraue deinem Köder.
Tight Lines 
Hakki

PS. …. ich muss noch bis zum kommenden Wochenende warten. Aber dann wird wieder in den Angriffsmodus umgeschaltet!


----------



## seatrout61

Hakki, es ging mir nicht um Lieblingsköder oder Köder, die man unbedingt am Mann haben sollte...sondern um DEN Köder (Typ/Farbe/Gewicht) mit DEM hier gepostete Fische gefangen wurde...quasi als ergänzende, aber wesentliche, Info zur hier ohnehin abgegebenen Fangmeldung.

Das wird hier aber zunehmend OT.


----------



## Locke

back to topic

gestern in Weissenhaus bei ruhiger See nix, so richtig nix.
Alle Farben durchprobiert

Wasser klar, keine Sonne, immer wieder etwas Regen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
habe gerade vier Stunden Aquajogging hinter mir. Wasserstand und Wetter haben gepasst, naja kleiner Schauer...und kräftig Rückenwind.  Ein nichtküchentauglicher Grönländer schwimmt wieder....... aber schön war es trotzdem wie immer....


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Hakki, es ging mir nicht um Lieblingsköder oder Köder, die man unbedingt am Mann haben sollte...sondern um DEN Köder (Typ/Farbe/Gewicht) mit DEM hier gepostete Fische gefangen wurde...quasi als ergänzende, aber wesentliche, Info zur hier ohnehin abgegebenen Fangmeldung.
> 
> Das wird hier aber zunehmend OT.


3D Sandeel 15 gr. SavageGear rotschwarz


----------



## inselkandidat

Alle Fische 2022 auf Fussel. Garnele oder Sandaal grünweiss


----------



## Zanderudo

Moin,
war gestern von 12-17:00 Uhr in OH unterwegs.
Hatte eine 56er auf Savage Gear Zerling ROT/SCHW.

Bei anderen Anglern war kein Fisch zu sehen.
Hatte noch zwei weitere Anfasser.
Video folgt bei Yout... unter Udo Menze
LG
Udo


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Zanderudo schrieb:


> Moin,
> war gestern von 12-17:00 Uhr in OH unterwegs.
> Hatte eine 56er auf Savage Gear Zerling ROT/SCHW.
> 
> Bei anderen Anglern war kein Fisch zu sehen.
> Hatte noch zwei weitere Anfasser.
> Video folgt bei Yout... unter Udo Menze
> LG
> Udo
> Anhang anzeigen 398117
> Anhang anzeigen 398118
> Anhang anzeigen 398119


Dickes Petri Udo! Schöner blanker Fisch.


----------



## Windfinder

Petri! Endlich mal wieder eine Fangmeldung!
Aber deine Rolle liegt im Sand!


----------



## Silvio.i

Die letzten Wochen 4x auf dem Darss und Rügen unterwegs gewesen.
NIX! Die letzten beiden Male noch nicht mal einen Anfasser, Nachläufer oder sowas.
Wie verhext dieses Jahr bei mir.


----------



## Zanderudo

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen 4x auf dem Darss und Rügen unterwegs gewesen.
> NIX! Die letzten beiden Male noch nicht mal einen Anfasser, Nachläufer oder sowas.
> Wie verhext dieses Jahr bei mir.


ich hatte etwas mehr Glück. Bei den letzten Ausflügen lief auch die Kamera mit und es gab immer Forelle.

Aber am Samstag auch nur bei mir. Sollte mal Lotto spielen.

LG
Udo


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen 4x auf dem Darss und Rügen unterwegs gewesen.
> NIX! Die letzten beiden Male noch nicht mal einen Anfasser, Nachläufer oder sowas.
> Wie verhext dieses Jahr bei mir.


Moin moin in die Runde.. Ja Rügen lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig.  Ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung immer um die Zeit da so, dass die fotellies recht zickig sind und man eher eine sehnenscheidentzündung bekommt. Woran es liegt,  lässt sich nur vermuten.. Da sind sie nur nicht in beißlaune und wurfweite. Andere Regionen bieten da im Winter bessere Chancen (z. B. Fehmarn, dk etc.) 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate zur Wochenteilung.
Montag bei bestem Wetter und keine Fisch nichts.
Dienstag bei " na ja Wetter" auch nichts.
Heute bei Sch...... Wetter , Wind von der Seite, gutem Wasserstand zwei nicht küchentaugliche Grönländer.
TL


----------



## svschi

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Hakki, es ging mir nicht um Lieblingsköder oder Köder, die man unbedingt am Mann haben sollte...sondern um DEN Köder (Typ/Farbe/Gewicht) mit DEM hier gepostete Fische gefangen wurde...quasi als ergänzende, aber wesentliche, Info zur hier ohnehin abgegebenen Fangmeldung.
> 
> Das wird hier aber zunehmend OT.


wenn alle den gleichen Köder fischen .. fängt auch nur der...nicht wahr? habt Vertrauen in euren Köder fühlt ihn, lernt ihn regelrecht innerlich kennen. Wenn dann gar nix geht.. schwarzen Edding, wasserfest und schwarz fischen ;-) geht mit dem nagellack von Mutti wieder ab ;-) ..


----------



## Professor Tinca

svschi schrieb:


> nagellack


Nagellackentferner?
Also Aceton?


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin, 
heute Nachmittag war ich bei 7 Grad Luft und 5 Grad Wassertemperatur an der offenen Küste. Wind war WNW 3-4, in Böen 5. Dadurch lag eine schöne Welle auf dem Strand, angestaubt war es aber nur im Spülsaum. Zunächst null Kontakt.
Später "Zuppel" hier und "Zupfer" dort, also nochmal den Köder gewechselt. 3 Würfe später nach 2 Zupfern den Köder trudeln lassen und "rumms"  Einschlag. Nach kurzem Drill, in dem sich die Ellie in die Schnur eingewickelt hatte, konnte ich sie über den Kescher ziehen.
54 cm pures Silber auf 23 Gramm Seeker in grün/silber.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Dickes Petri von mir. Ich war heute auch 4 Stunden bei guten Bedingungen im Wasser. Aber es ging gar nichts, null. Tja so sind Sie die Diven, aber ich bleib dran..
TL


----------



## seatrout61

svschi schrieb:


> wenn alle den gleichen Köder fischen .. fängt auch nur der...nicht wahr? habt Vertrauen in euren Köder fühlt ihn, lernt ihn regelrecht innerlich kennen. Wenn dann gar nix geht.. schwarzen Edding, wasserfest und schwarz fischen ;-) geht mit dem nagellack von Mutti wieder ab ;-) ..



Da wohl kaum alle mit dem gleichen Köder fischen, fangen unterschiedliche -aber eben nicht alle- Köder - und um diese fängigen Köder geht es (mir) als Zusatzinfo in einer hier abgegebenen Fangmeldung.

PS: Sorry, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass meine Bitte so missverständlich bzw. schwer zu verstehen ist!


----------



## Windfinder

Dickes Petri Ostseesilber!
Ich war gestern auch für zwei Stunden am bzw im Wasser.
Im Knietiefenwasser konnte ich eine untermaßige zum Tanz einladen.
Ein paar Bisse und Nachläufer waren noch dabei.
Die kleine hatte den Schlund voll mit Stichlingen.
Gefangen auf Sandaal!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
tja heute war ein Tag... ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden..fährst Du los oder nicht...also kam dann die Sonne durch und ich bin dann los... wir hatten N/W Wind und zum Nachmittag sollten die Böen über 40 Km/h erreichen. Als ich ankam (leider zu spät) war das Wasser angetrübt und die Welle war noch befischbar. Fazit in 90 Minuten gab es vier Grönländer und etliche Anfasser. Als dann die Böen aufdrehten war an Angeln nicht mehr zu denken. Welle zu hoch und das Wasser nur noch Brühe... aber schön war es trotzdem und morgen geht dann in die alte Welle....
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin ,
heute habe ich dann mit meinem Best Buddy zusammen die Ostsee unsicher gemacht.  Die Bedingungen waren gar nicht so schlecht, wenn gleich wir die Fische wieder suchen mussten und diese aber auch fanden.... aber der Tag war der super Gau. Insgesamt hatte ich vier dicke Bisse von richtig guten Fischen, die allesamt im Drill ausgestiegen sind, unfassbar ist mir auch noch nie passiert.....  bei meinem Buddy war die Fliege am Spiro heute nicht so effektiv wie sonst und es gab nur ein paar vorsichtiger Zuppfer und trotz dem hatten wir einen schönen Tag mit ganz viel frischer Luft und Sonnenschein....
TL


----------



## Klaus-a.

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> heute habe ich dann mit meinem Best Buddy zusammen die Ostsee unsicher gemacht.  Die Bedingungen waren gar nicht so schlecht, wenn gleich wir die Fische wieder suchen mussten und diese aber auch fanden.... aber der Tag war der super Gau. Insgesamt hatte ich vier dicke Bisse von richtig guten Fischen, die allesamt im Drill ausgestiegen sind, unfassbar ist mir auch noch nie passiert.....  bei meinem Buddy war die Fliege am Spiro heute nicht so effektiv wie sonst und es gab nur ein paar vorsichtiger Zuppfer und trotz dem hatten wir einen schönen Tag mit ganz viel frischer Luft und Sonnenschein....
> TL


Das ist das schöne am angeln.....


----------



## henry73

Heute das schöne Wetter genutzt um nach 2 Wochen Angelauszeit wieder die Rute zu schwingen. Das Wasser war leider meist sehr klar, nur auf kurzen Abschnitten leicht angetrübt. Die erste Stunde tat sich nichts, also Strecke machen. Nach einem Farbwechsel auf rot/schwarz gab es kurz darauf den ersten Biss. Insgesamt gab es 3 Forellen, einmal 50cm und 2 etwas kleinere die gleich im Wasser wieder entlassen wurden. Dazu noch ein paar kurze Anfasser und Nachläufer.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nachtrag vom letzten Donnerstag.
War von 15:30-17:30 Uhr an meinem Lieblingsstrand mit Fusselrute. Wasserstand war sehr hoch leichte Welle, Wasser gut angetrübt.
Gab 1 Nachläufer, 2 Bisse und eine Untermaßige. Ein schöner Ausklang nach der Arbeit 
Insgesamt bisher 6x los gewesen, 5x gab es Fisch. Leider noch keine Maßige dabei gewesen


----------



## Waidbruder

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nagellackentferner?
> Also Aceton?


Da würde ich Brennspiritus nehmen. Habs mal mit Nagellackentferner probiert, der beissende Geruch hielt ewig am Köder...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.
Nagellack ist vmtl. sowas wie Aceton. Stinkt fürchterlich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute bei besten Wetter vier Stunden auf Meefojagd.... Wind und Wasserstand haben gepasst und die Außentemperatur 11,5 Grad + und Sonne satt. Tja und wie das dann mal so ist, die Ladys waren zickig, Außer ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer und einen 43 er Gröni ging nichts.... aber schön war es wie immer.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin ,
so ich habe vier Stunden an zwei Spots in Sachen Aquajogging hinter mir. Es gab einen Kontakt und der Fisch hing, ein 43 er nicht küchentauglicher Grönländer, irgendwie habe ich dies Jahr ein Exklusivabbo für Grönis, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht, wie immer. 
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin,
die Grönis sind doch täglich Brot eines Silbersuchenden. Viele würden sich über regelmäßige Grönis freuen.
Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs ja auch schon eine Kirsche auf der Torte 
Petri mein Lieber !


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Klar freue ich mich auch über die Grönis, gar keine Frage und ist ja auch nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Windfinder

*Nachtrag von Freitag*,
in 2,5h ein Nachläufer und eine 46er entnommen. Gefangen auf Springerfliege Mulkkis Shrimp im knietiefen Wasser. Davor den rot/schwarzen Sandaal.

*Gestern zu zweit offene Küste*,
Sehr angetrübtes Wasser und ordentliche Welle. Trübungskante war aber in Wurfreiche.
Ich, zwei Nachläufer, eine untermaßige und eine wahrscheinlich bessere im Drill verloren.
Gefischt mit rot/schwarzen Snap.
Meine Begleitung hat eine 46 er entnommen zwei untermaßige gefangen und eine im Drill verloren. Eins zwei Anfasser waren auch noch dabei.

Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass es derzeit viele Grönis gibt. Was ja ein gutes Zeichen sein könnte.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so ich musste heute die kurze ruhige Phase zwischen dem alten und neuen Sturmtief nutzen und bin drei Stunden auf Pirsch gewesen. Außer ein paar vorsichtige Anstubser ging nichts, aber egal...wenigstens raus, die Rute in der Hand und schön war es wie immer...
TL


----------



## todes.timo

Heute endlich mal losgekommen. Der Wind war recht stark im Rücken aber das Wasser war widererwartend klar nach den Sturm. Also rein ins Wasser. Nach 2 Stunden 1x ne kleine ca. 40er.
Hat mal wieder Spaß gebracht am Wasser zu sein. 
Petri an alle die schon was gefangen haben.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Wieder ein Nachtrag vom Donnerstag 
Von 14-17:30 Uhr los gewesen. Bedingungen waren gut und am Vortag hatte ich mir noch 2 Vorfächer mit Inliner und Einzelhaken gebaut. Aber erst mit Snaps blau/weiß/pink angefangen. Nach einem Aussteiger im Drill kam denn der Inliner zum Einsatz (Zierling pink/gelb/silber). Auch der hat für Fisch gesorgt 
Insgesamt hatte ich 3 Nachläufer, 2 Bisse, 1 Aussteiger und eine 45ér durfte zum Abschluß ausnahmsweise mal mit.


----------



## Janjo94

Moin Leute. 
Ich war ein Nachmittag in Sierksdorf unterwegs, 2-3h. 
Ich konnte eine Meerforelle landen, davor hatte ich eine kleinere verloren. Ich hab sie nicht gemessen, aber an der Rute ist eine Markierung, welche die 40cm Marke bemisst, sie war fast doppelt so lang. Ich schätze sie auf ca 70cm. Sie war dick gefressen und sehr kampfstark. 

Morgen geht's nochmal los...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
nachdem in Sachen Meefos bei mir Gestern in 4 Stunden an zwei verschiedenen Stränden nichts , bin ich bei dem schönen Wetter heute wieder los. Die Bedingungen waren um Längen besser als Gestern, in Sachen Eintrübung und. Es waren 4 zähe Stunden, aber der Fisch war da , wenn auch sehr vorsichtig vom Bissverhalten. Insgesamt gab es zu nicht küchentaugliche Grönis und zum Ende noch eine schöne 48 er die mit durfte. Die Gute hatte 5 dicke Sandaale im Magen. 
TL


----------



## dirk.steffen

Ich habe das schöne Wetter heute Nachmittag auch genutzt und bin mit einem Kumpel am Wasser gewesen. Trotz guter Bedingunge  gab es nicht einen Anfasser.
Aber bei solchen Stimmungsbildern kann man das ganz gut verschmerzen ;-)


----------



## Silvio.i

Habe gestern ebenfalls mit einem Kumpel das gute Wetter ausnutzen wollen.
Das Wasser war angetrübt, aber ziemlich glatt. Nachdem wir über 2h ohne Biss waren und wir uns schon auf eine weitere Schneidertour eingestellt haben, kam gegen 10.00Uhr etwas Wind auf und das Wasser begann sich zu kräuseln. Das war der Startschuss. Bis 11.30Uhr hatten wir ca. 10 Bisse. 4 Mefos zwischen 45 und 53cm sind rausgekommen. Wir haben kurz überlegt, ob die 53er mitkommt, da sie eine ziemlich schmale Silhouette, dachten wir, ist vielleicht ein Absteiger. Aber hatte ein festes Schuppenkleid, ein kräftiges Rückrat und festes Fleisch, deshalb durfte sie mit. Die Filets waren auch schön rosa. Lecker.


----------



## janko

Petri!
Das Rückrat ist auch beim Auf- oder Absteiger ziemlich gleich - feste Schuppen und schmale Silhouette....
Wahrscheinlich war er der Erste von 4 Fischen?


----------



## Silvio.i

janko schrieb:


> Petri!
> Das Rückrat ist auch beim Auf- oder Absteiger ziemlich gleich - feste Schuppen und schmale Silhouette....
> Wahrscheinlich war er der Erste von 4 Fischen?


Aufsteiger fällt ja aus   

Ich hatte schon Absteiger, die waren noch leicht gefährbt und die Schuppen sind schon beim Anfassen abgefallen. Und das Fleisch ist total weich. Merkt man, wenn man mit dem Finger auf die Filets drückt.
Der Fisch war richtig kampfstark und war auch deutliche breiter im Rücken als die 3 Grönländer. Vielleicht hing sie auch im Netz. Wäre auch eine Erklärng dafür, dass die beiden Brustflossen komplett gefehlt habe.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich habe heute 5 Stunden Aquajogging gemacht. In den ersten drei Stunden gab es einen Gröni und ein paar Anfasser. Ab 15:30Uhr wurde dann der Schalter umgelegt und die Meerforellen wurden richtig aktiv. Hatte etliche Anfasser und Bisse , insgesamt nochmal 4 Grönis und eine kugelrunde 50er durfte mit nach Hause. Wetter war super , Welle und Sonne pur.... aber Arschkalt....
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin,
puuuhhhh und Petri!!
Deine Berichte machen mich sooo langsam verschärft nervös 
Noch 11 Tage und dann bin ich auch wieder Silbersuchen.
Fängst Du gerade an der offenen Küste oder eher „inside“?
Köder werden ja wahrscheinlich immer noch die Sandeels sein ??


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
jo offene Küste und immer nur mit dem Savaga Gear Inliner in Rot/Schwarz/Silber 16 Gr. Habe mal 
Alternativ mal mit dem Zierling Inliner gefischt und auch mal mit dem heisgeliebten Hansen Boss und auch mal Sandaale in anderen Farben, gucken die Meefos nicht an, echt komisch, aber ist dann so.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern wieder auf Pirsch gewesen , insgesamt fünf Stunden an zwei verschiedenen Spots und es ging gar nichts, null. Der Wasserstand hat allerdings nicht so ganz gepasst. Egal, das Wetter war super und es war tiefenentspannend. Heute sieht es besser aus und nächste Trip startet in drei Stunden.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so war dann wieder los. Heute passte alles Wind aus Nord stand direkt auf der Küste, Wasserstand top und obendrauf noch Sonne, was willst Du "Meer" Anglerherz. Es war anfangs sehr zäh. Gab einen kurzer Zupper auf den Sandaal und das war es in der ersten Stunde. Dann stieg ein Gröni ein der wieder schwimmt. Irgendwann hab ich dann auf Hansen Boss gewechselt, war so eine Eingabe, von wegen ein bisschen mehr Reizimpuls setzen. Erst gab es einen Mininachläufer, dann stieg ein Gröni ein.  Dann war wieder absolute Ruhe. Also wieder Wechsel auf Sandaal, erster Wurf und keine 10 Meter kam von links ein Monster von Fisch auf den Köder zu geschwommen und attackierte selbigen ohne Hängen zu bleiben..... Sch........ also wieder Wechsel auf Blinker, kann ja manchmal den Fisch noch einmal verleiten. Nee, wollte nicht. Aber es gab noch zwei weitere Grönis und eine gute 50er , die mit durfte. Dann kam der Seenebel und es wurde arschkalt. Na ja 4 Stunden reichten dann auch.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute ging es dann wieder an die Küste, nachdem sich der Nebel um die Mittagszeit etwas aufgelöst hatte und die Sonne sich zeigte. Gleich der erste Wurf brachte einen guten Grönländer auf Blinker der wieder schwimmt. Dann ging erst einmal nichts außer ein paar zaghafte Zupfer...... dann Wechsel auf Sandaal und gleich der erste Wurf brachte wieder einen guten Grönländer, der auch wieder schwimmt. Dann war wieder eine ganze Zeitlang Ruhe... zwischenzeitlich hatte ich wieder auf Blinker gewechselt und dachte mir noch so beim rausgehen aus dem Wasser, ach werf noch einmal Ufernah.....war schon sehr Ufernah....der Blinker flog ins Wasser und Sekunden später, ich hatte noch nicht einmal die erste Drehung mit der Rolle gemacht, bekam ich einen Einschlag der war unfassbar....die Rute bog sich voll durch und ich hatte Kontakt zum Fisch... an der Wasseroberfläche kochte das Wasser...... und dann zog er ab und was passiert Fisch weg und ich frag mich immer noch, wie das passieren konnte....das war eine mega riesige Forelle ich konnte Sie sehen und die hätte meinen PB gebrochen, wenn gleich der schon sehr hoch ist.... aber so ein Fisch ist ja nicht umsonst so Groß geworden und kennt auch alle Kniffe....... wie war das noch, mal gewinnt der Angler und mal gewinnt der Fisch, da kann ich mit um und schön war es , wie immer.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Mensch Günni, hör bitte auf. Jeden Tag ne fette 50er, 5 nicht küchentaugliche Grönis, ein paar Zupfer und ne Monstermefo die irgendwie nicht an Land will. Du machst mich wahnsinnig. Wie soll ich das a) noch 9 Tage im Kopfkino und b) was meine Erwartungshaltung angeht Bitteschön aushalten—???


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich werde Dich bis nächste Woche Mi oder Do auf den laufenden halten..........denn am Freitag werde ich mit meinem Best Body die Meerforelleninsel Fyn unsicher machen......


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Meerforelle 1959, mein best buddy berichtete ja schon von gestern. Ich musste ihn zunächst 3 Stunden alleine in “unserem Revier“ pilgern lassen. Die Arbeit ließ mich nicht los. Nun gut, so ist es nun einmal in einer Beziehung. 
Wir konnten zumindest noch ne gute Stunde zusammen fischen. Nachdem Günni das Aquajogging beendet hatte, setzte ich mit meiner euch bekannten Montage  Bombarde/Fliege weiter fort. Auf kleiner Fliege bekam ich zwei Grönländer von 37cm u. 42cm. Ich habe dabei noch ein bisschen Strecke im Wasser gemacht. An einer Stelle schwamm ein kleiner grüner Futterfisch vor meinen Füßen. Ich habe kurzerhand auf ein Imitat Sandeel in grün/weiß/violett gewechselt. Was jetzt kommt ist kein Anglerlatein! 
Nach dem 3. Wurf mit dieser Fliege und schnellem einstrippen, bekam ich ca. 5 mtr. vor mir einen gewaltigen Einschlag. Brutal! Die Bremse war genau richtig eingestellt und surrte unaufhörlich. Alle Fasern meines Körpers waren angespannt. Mehrere Fluchten konnte ich abwehren. Günni kennt es und ich auch, wenn solche Fische aussteigen. Ihr sicherlich auch. 
Nach gefühlten 15 min Kampf unter Aufsicht der laufenden Strandfan-Gemeinde konnte ich in meinem in diesem Moment angenommen viel zu kleinen Kescher eine 75 cm und 4,2 kg schwere Meerforelle versorgen. Der Jubelschrei bei mir und auch der Zuspruch der Zaungäste war schon etwas besonderes. Ich kann nur sagen mega geiles Adrenalin Gefühl und Hammer, wenn die gelöste Anspannung freien Lauf bekommt.
Nun habe ich meine persönliche Messlatte verbessert und höher gelegt.
Für mich jetzt schon mein Fang des Jahres! Alles was jetzt noch kommt ist Zubrot und macht das Jahr nur noch runder.
Nächste Woche starten wir dann für 10 Tage ins Sommerhaus und wollen ein wenig intensiver dem Silber nachstellen. ).
Allen stramme Leine und viel Erfolg.

Beste Grüsse Hakki


----------



## Mefospezialist

Mal eine Frage am Rande, nehmt Ihr so große Fische immer mit?
Ich setze die immer zurück und nehme Fische zwischen 50 und 60cm mit, alles was kleiner oder größer ist kommt wieder ins Wasser.

Will mit dieser Frage auch niemandem ans Bein pinkeln oder so etwas, es intressiert mich einfach nur mal generell.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meine Herren,
 jetzt treibt auch noch noch Hakki den Pegel hoch....
Petri zum tollen Fisch !!
In meiner "Angelbeziehung" kenne ich das auch - Kumpel ist im Vorruhestand, ich noch nicht. Bekomme dann oft während Videokonferenzen oder am Rechner via Whats App mitgeteilt, dass ich gerade das Zanderbeissfenster verpasse..... Nur noch ein paar Jahre, dann gehe ich auch fulltime ans Wasser, so zumindest mein Plan 
PS
Köderwechsel bringen manchmal sofort Fisch, ist beim Zanderangeln gar nicht mal selten so.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Halli hallo.. Mensch.. Was für Berichte zu tollen Zeiten und fischen am Wasser.  Respekt und dickes Petri zu allen gefangenen fischen egal ob grönies oder große Fische.  Der Bogen ist jetzt gespannt und ich schau voller Vorfreude auf morgen, wenn es auf die Insel geht für 4 Tage.  Ich hoffe was zu bekommen aber das Wetter bricht leider etwas ein,  Wasser ca. 4 - 5 Grad.. Aber bei euch klappt es ja auch. Alles eine schöne Zeit am Wasser. Ich lass was aus dem Norden hören. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Mefourlauber

Dann mal Petri!
Aber nach der Grosswetterlage droht ab Dienstag für längere Zeit strammer Ostwind.
Omegawetterlage kündigt sich an. Was ein Wurks
Ich habe ein Händchen für solche Wetterlagen, wünsche mir seitdem ich auf MF gehe, und das schon über 20 Jahre, dass ich mal pünktlich zu einer erfolgsversprechenden Wetterlage aufkreuze. Wird wohl nieder nix.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
jo da hat Hakki ein sehr schöne Meerforelle rausgeholt, wie sagt die Jugend , gönn Dir Digger   

Ich war dann heute auch noch einmal los, wenn gleich die Motivation nicht ganz so hoch angesiedelt war, denn 7 Tag hintereinander , egal. Wetter war gut  und die Ostsee war entspannt, Sonne gab es ja auch ausreichend. In der ersten Stunde nur mit Blinker gefischt und Fisch war da, ein paar gute Meerforellen haben den Blinker bis vor die Rutenspitze begleitet und dann wieder gemütlich umgedreht..... dann drehte der Wind auf und Welle bringt ja meistens dann.... war dann auch so, ein 43 er Gröni konnte dem Sandaal nicht wieder stehen. Klar schwimmt Sie wieder....der Wind drehte weiter hoch und das Fischen war grenzwertig aber machbar. Zwei Stunden hab ich dann noch durchgezogen, ging aber nichts "Meer". Schön war es trotzdem , wie immer......
TL


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande, nehmt Ihr so große Fische immer mit?
> Ich setze die immer zurück und nehme Fische zwischen 50 und 60cm mit, alles was kleiner oder größer ist kommt wieder ins Wasser.
> 
> Will mit dieser Frage auch niemandem ans Bein pinkeln oder so etwas, es intressiert mich einfach nur mal generell.


Also ich kann dazu folgendes Antworten. Unser persönliches Mindestmaß liegt bei 50+, darunter nur wenn die Mefo’s es in die Nähe schaffen und die Mefo den Köder komplett inhaliert haben und verenden würde und dann noch fett gefressen sind. Kleinere und schlanke Mefo‘s gehen zurück. Wenn ich in den kommenden Wochen eine ähnliche oder größere fangen würde, geht sie Stand jetzt wieder zurück. Ich habe heute dazu auch mit meinem Freund telefoniert und ein Stück weit ist bei mir auch Demut dabei, wenn ich solch einen Fisch entnehme. Ich bin aber in Teilen deiner Meinung, dass ich auch 50+ - 68cm eher mitnehme und da weniger Schmerzen mit habe und hätte.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na Hakki wir müssen uns ja hier für nichts rechtfertigen. Umgekehrt muss man ja auch einmal erwähnen, wie oft bekommt Mann als Meerforellenangler so einen Fisch in den Kescher...... diese Kaliber sind Handverlesen ..... und dann darf Mann auch mal so einen Fisch entnehmen. Ich fische jetzt seit 10 Jahren auf Meerforellen und in der Zeit habe ich fünfmal das ultimative Anglerglück gehabt so einen Fisch landen zu können in der Größe 70-80 cm...... und das ist dann auch völlig ok.....und auch ich möchte erwähnen das ich den Mefospezialist nicht zu nahe kommen möchte, ist eben meine persönliche Meinung , genauso wie seine.


----------



## dirk.steffen

War heute bei schönstem Wetter und guten Bedingungen an meinem Lieblingsstrand.

Gab 2 Nachläufer und 2 Untermaßige auf Inliner  Irgendwie wollen die Maßigen dieses Jahr nicht ‍


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde.. Kleines Update von der Küste.. Heute war der Start recht schwierig. Kreide und spülsaum haben es uns nicht einfach gemacht einige gute Stellen zu finden. Nach vielen vielen Schritten und einige anfahrten mit dem Auto haben wir dann ein paar Bereiche gefunden wo man fischen konnte. Na klar war man an den Ecken dann auch nicht alleine.  Insgesamt hatte ich 2 anfasser und eine mefo im drill verloren.  Bei den anderen habe ich nix mitbekommen,  das etwas gelandet wurde.  Insgesamt schwierig bei Nord / nordwest Wind.  Schauen wir mal wie es morgen läuft. Fisch ist jedoch vereinzelt da.  An einem Vortag meinte unser Vermieter.. Hatte ein gast eine 71er mefo bekommen können.. Allerdings waren da die Bedingungen etwas anders. Seis drum. Morgen wird wieder der Köder und die Schnurr nass gemacht und hoffentlich bleibt mal eine maßige kleben.  Sonst muss ich 6 Wochen warten bis zur nächsten Tour.. Und ob es denn klappt. Naja.. Tight lines Allen.
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Windfinder

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> War heute bei schönstem Wetter und guten Bedingungen an meinem Lieblingsstrand.
> 
> Gab 2 Nachläufer und 2 Untermaßige auf Inliner  Irgendwie wollen die Maßigen dieses Jahr nicht ‍


Geht mir genauso. Zwar hab ich jedes Mal was im Kescher, aber immer etwas zu klein.


----------



## Mefospezialist

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na Hakki wir müssen uns ja hier für nichts rechtfertigen.


Das soll ja auch niemand. 
Ich habe gar kein Problem damit, wenn solche Fische entnommen werden, denn das muss und darf jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden. Es gibt ein Mindestmaß und wenn das erreicht ist, darf man die Fische mitnehmen, so einfach ist das und da kann niemand etwas gegen sagen.

Die Frage war auch nur aus Interesse, ob noch jemand es so macht wie ich oder ob die Mehrzahl solche Ausnahmefische mitnimmt.


----------



## henry73

Windfinder schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Zwar hab ich jedes Mal was im Kescher, aber immer etwas zu klein.


Ging mir gestern auch wieder so; konnte gestern allerdings trotz sehr guter Bedingungen nur 1 Fisch überreden. Ich hab mein Grönländer-Abo jetzt gekündigt, ich hoffe das wird bei den Silbernen auch so durchgestellt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich habe dann heute das sonnige Wetter zum Angel genutzt.....Bedingungen waren so o la la.... Pipibrise auf dem Wasser und der Wasserstand bei 5.05 Meter naja. In der ersten Stunde gab es drei Grönländer. Dann war erst einmal Ruhe und ich bin ein gutes Stück am Strand gegangen und dann wieder in die Ostsee. Zwischendurch den Inliner gewechselt auf ein MoCoast 16 Gramm Inliner mit Heringsdekor, der Gedanke war Sonne und Reflektion bringt Fisch, war dann auch so.... unzählige Nachläufer....und Anfasser, drei bessere stiegen im Drill aus....am Ende blieben noch zwei Grönis hängen..... jo ich gebe mein Grönländer-Abo auch ab...... aber Mann soll ja nicht klagen und schön der heutige Tag allemale wieder.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin,
was heißt hier eigentlich Gröni? Unter gesetzlichem Maß oder unter persönlichem Maß?
Also beispielsweise 5 45er ? Das wäre doch schon echt ne Hausmarke.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Grönländer ist ein nicht laichreifer Fisch..... meistens so bis 45 Zentimeter....bei mir kommt wenn überhaupt ein Fisch ab 50 cm mit.... und dann auch nur wenn es ein Mobbel ist..... alle anderen werden zum wachsen zurück in ihr Element geschickt....


----------



## Mefourlauber

Och Mensch. Ich Angel seit über 20 Jahren auf MF, natürlich nur 1-2 Wochen im Jahr und nicht ( fast) jeden Tag . Ich weiß schon was ein Gröni ist. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur versteckt fragen, wie die Größe so gerade ist. Ein Gröni kann ja 25 oder auch schon pralle 45 haben.
Ich halte es übrigens so, dass ich bei jedem Ostseetrip 1 x frische Meerforelle auf dem Tisch haben möchte. Da nehme ich von einer wohlgenährten 45er aufwärts einfach eine mit; die anderen MF haben dann danach meistens Glück wenn sie bei mir anbeißen


----------



## kneew

Wortmeldung:
ich Persönlich nehme auch nichts mit was unter 50cm liegt und der richtige Brummer hat leider auch seit 6 Jahren noch nicht gebissen. Wenn ich jetzt angeln gehen würde und es würde eine 50 - 65iger beißen, so würde dieser Fisch wieder zurückgehen naja und alle Untermaßige so oder so.. Vllt hab ich dann ja das Jahr über sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ein Glück das ich was großes an Land ziehe. ;-)
Wollte auch schon längs mal wieder los ziehen aber das Wetter man man ja man das Wetter aber egal in zwei Wochen wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gehts dann auch 2 Wochen jeden Tag ans Wasser und Berichten werde ich auch.  
(Werden beides untenehmen zu Fuß durchs Wasser waten und mit dem BB flenzen) 

P.S. Vielen dank für all die vielen Berichte und Fotos euer Seits hier lese aber schreibe ja eher wenig bis kommentieren.. ;-))  
Weiterhin @ll euch viel Glück und sehr schöne wennnoch kalte Momente am Wasser die richtige Zeit kommt erst noch. 

TL


----------



## Mefospezialist

09.04-17.04 bin ich nach drei Jahren auch endlich mal wieder auf der Insel und bin gespannt ob ich es nicht schon verlernt habe.
Bericht gibt es, wenn ich zurück bin.

Junior freut sich genau so wie ich auf die Woche. Endlich wieder am Meer, Meeresluft schnuppern und Sonne tanken, sollte das Wetter mitspielen.

Im Juli dann zwei Wochen Norwegen und 2022 ist mal wieder ein Meeresangel-Urlaubsjahr. Nachdem Corona mir 2x den Urlaub abgeblasen hat eine gute Sache.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich hätte Euch natürlich liebend gerne ein paar Bilder von dicken Meerforellen gepostet , wird aber nichts. Dafür ein paar Bilder wie es heute an der Ostsee aussah, für die zu Hausebleiber..... Eigentlich ja kein Meerforellenwetter, Wasserstand passte nicht und Pipiwelle....aber egal Homeoffice ist keine Option und die Fische sind da. Insgesamt gab es wieder drei Grönländer, einige Anfasser und Bisse. Alle auf den MoCoast 16 Gramm mit Heringsmotiv....Sandaal geht gar nicht, außer ein Nachläufer....Damit stehen in diesem Jahr 47 gefangene Meerforellen in meinem Fangbuch und davon sage und schreibe 40 Grönis, unfassbar.... aber ich bleibe dran.
TL


----------



## Mefospezialist

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> 40 Grönis


Ist schon eine Hausnummer aber schön zu sehen, dass es so viel Nachwuchs gibt!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde.. Kurzes Update nach dem Küstentripp.. Herrliches Wetter ab Sonntag zum Urlaub machen.. Den mefos war es wohl dann irgendwie  zu schön. Leider haben wir in 3 Tagen nix ans Band bekommen bzw in den Kescher aber das gehört auch dazu. Fische waren da,.. Wir haben sie selbst rauben und springen gesehen nur alles nicht in wurfweite..Und dann kam auch noch Pech hinzu. Reichlich Angler waren überall natürlich unterwegs. Vereinzelt gab es auch mal erforge aber eher verhalten. So ist es manchmal. Dennoch war es schön. Vielleicht läuft es in 4 Wochen besser, wenn ich das nächste Mal vor Ort sein kann... Ausser der sprit kostet dann 3.00 Euro +.. Denn dann braucht man auch nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren. 
Allen eine schöne Zeit.  Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war dann heute auch wieder los, letztes WarmUp vor dem bevorstehenden Dänemarktripp. Die Wetterbedingungen waren ok.....aber es waren sehr zähe fünf Stunden..... bis auf ein paar ganz vorsichtige Zupfer ging nichts...... auf dem letzten Drücker bzw in der blauen Stunden bekam ich einen Biss, den ich versemmelt habe...irgendwie war der Akku im roten Bereich.... aber dann war ich wieder da..... dran bleiben...dann ein Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze.... auf dem letzten Wurf war dann die Rute krumm......am Ende konnte ich einen schönen Gröni knapp 45 cm im Kescher landen....der Haken hing im Unterkiefer außen.... das spricht für den Tag..nur hinterherschwimmen und mal zupfen......
TL


----------



## dirk.steffen

Gestern nach der Arbeit das schöne Wetter wieder genutzt und ab an die Küste.
Leicht auflandiger Wind schöne Trübungskante, Sonne, was will man mehr. Voller Elan ins Wasser und schon beim reingehen mal versucht. Mit dem 4. Wurf konnte ich die Trübungskante überwerfen. Es dauerte genau 3 Kurbelumdrehungen, da war die Rute krumm  48 cm Silber durften heute mal mit. Danach noch ordentlich Strecke gemacht, mich mit einem Kumpel unterwegs getroffen und zusammen gefischt, und auch mit anderen Anglern ausführlich  gequatscht (Schöne Grüße Robert  ). Fische gab es aber keine weiter, aber einen herrlichen Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Spoeket

Nabend zusammen! Kurzer Bericht von unserem Fehmarn-Wochenende. Heute erster Tag: Wir haben heute ohne Erfolg die gesamte Westküste mit drei Leuten beackert. Welle war recht ordentlich und mE eig. keine schlechten Bedingungen insgesamt. Die Ostseite war sicher nicht befischbar. Hat jmd. noch einen Tipp, was man außer der Westküste beim aktuellen Wind noch versuchen könnte?


----------



## Tweak

Moin, Thema mefo bin ich raus aber möchte dir den Angelladen baltic in burgstaaken empfehlen, die sind sehr engagiert und wissen bestimmt gute Ideen. Petri und lg


----------



## HAVSEI

...ich würde bei SO mal Bojendorf oder Westermakelsdorf probieren, falls ihr da noch nicht gewesen seid.


----------



## Easy East

Ich war letzten Donnerstag los, Bedingungen waren gut.
Schöne Welle leichte Trübung, etwas wenig Wasser...
Ich konnte eine wohl genährte 56er verhaften. Die hatte wohl ordentlich Hunger, im Magen war außer zwei halbverdauten 2cm Minifischen nichts zu finden.
Ich dachte zuerst, ich hänge im Kraut. Auch nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen fühlte es sich so an, als hätte ich Kraut am Haken. Dann hat es aber gezappelt. Erstaunlicherweise, hat die Mefo kaum Gegenwehr geleistet, ich konnte sie einfach einkurbeln. Nach einer Minute war der Drill vorbei und vor mir lagen 56cm pures Ostseesilber!


----------



## Achim Stahl

Moin,

montags habe ich meinen freien Tag, den ich gerne mit der Fliegenrute bei mir vor der Haustür an der Küste verbringe.

Nachdem das Jahr mir bisher nur ein paar kleinere Grönies beschert hatte, konnte ich heute mal einen hübschen wohlgenährten Überspringer zum Landgang überreden.



















Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Windfinder

Bin gestern späten Nachmittag nach für
1 1/2h zum Strand. Morgens die Bedingungen bei der Hunderunde abgecheckt und für gut empfunden. Auflandiger Wind mit ordentlicher Welle. Nach 10min hing der erste Grönländer am Sandaal. Dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag. In 15 min waren es drei Grönländer, die alle wieder schwimmen. Dann war wieder Schluß. Kurz vor Feierabend, haderte ich mit mir, dass es nun endlich mal wieder Zeit wäre für ein maßigen Fisch. Und Rums war die Rute krumm. Eine 49er durfte mit nach Hause.
Endlich


----------



## Mefospezialist

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> einen hübschen wohlgenährten Überspringer


Sieht wie eine Steelhead aus, coole Farben, ein wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Sieht wie eine Steelhead aus, coole Farben, ein wunderschöner Fisch!



Auch von mir noch mal dickes Petri zum super Überspringer an Achim. Dies ist aber eindeutig eine Meerforelle und kein Steelhead Mefospezialist


----------



## Mefospezialist

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Dies ist aber eindeutig eine Meerforelle und kein Steelhead


Ich weiß, nur diese Farben sind Klasse! Deshalb


----------



## Jesco Peschutter

Ja, die Farben sind schon cool


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> montags habe ich meinen freien Tag, den ich gerne mit der Fliegenrute bei mir vor der Haustür an der Küste verbringe.
> 
> Nachdem das Jahr mir bisher nur ein paar kleinere Grönies beschert hatte, konnte ich heute mal einen hübschen wohlgenährten Überspringer zum Landgang überreden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> 
> Achim


Schöner Fisch und dickes Petri. Wo wohnt denn der gut genährte Fliegenfischer?


----------



## laxvän

Petri zum schönen Überspringer.
Am vergangenen Samstag war ich auch mal wieder an der Ostsee.
Am ersten SPot war das Wasser leider so trübe, dass ich nach einer halben stunde einfach kein vertrauen mehr hatte und den Platz gewechselt habe.
An der neuen Stelle war es deutlich besser und nach einer kanppen stunde konnte ich endlich mal wieder eine Mefo keschern.
Es war zwar nur ein gerade mal maßiger Gröni, der auch wieder schwimmt, aber immerhin agb es endlich mal wider einen Fisch am Haken.
Auch wenn die Küche kalt bleiben musste, war es ein toller Tag.


----------



## Achim Stahl

Moin,



Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch und dickes Petri. Wo wohnt denn der gut genährte Fliegenfischer?



Gut genährt? Nach dem anstrengenden Drill bin ich nur noch Haut und Knochen! 

Grüße aus Kiel!

Achim


----------



## Silvio.i

Ostwind und Quarantäne stoppen gerade meine Meerforellentouren


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich melde mich dann  in den Funkkreis zurück, nachdem ich mit der Seuche und zum Glück mit einem Pipiverlauf durch bin. Gestern ging gar nichts. Heute dann bei bestem Wetter und 16 Grad Außentemperatur wieder los. Der Wasserstand passte zwar nicht und der Wind war ehr flau .....egal wenigstens raus und Fische waren auch da. Nach 15 Minuten war die Rute das erstemal gut Krumm, allerdings war der Fisch wenig wehrhaft. Am Ende hing eine gute 50 +, leider zu schlank und ein klassischer Absteiger....schwimmt natürlich wieder.... im Laufe des Tages gab es noch zwei Grönis die auch wieder schwimmen. Den Sandaal wollten Sie gar nicht aber Blech war fängig...
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Och, heißt das du warst nicht auf Fünen??
Falls dem so war, das tut mir leid, aber gut dass es glimpflich ausgegangen ist. Wie man schon vor Monaten sagte, anstecken tuen wir uns irgendwann alle. Von meinen Angelbuddys sind jetzt auch alle durch - nur bei mir schwebt noch das Coronaschwert über meinem Haupt…


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ich bin ja auch seit vorletzten Sonntag wieder anne Küste rund um die Geltinger Bucht. Am Montag konnte ich mich bereits nach einer Stunde mit einer silbernen 51er entschneidern. Seitdem Grönis oder Ostwind 6 oder Ententeich oder sehr zickige Mefos. Heute habe ich ca. 15 MF angeworfen !! in Sichtweite, die grasten allesamt Gammarus  ab im Tang. Die sind jetzt für morgen auch in der Box.
Eine fette ca. 70er Überspringerin ärgert mich seit 2 Tagen als Nachläufer oder Verweigerer. Immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit an exakt der gleichen Stelle. Vielleicht findet sie das 3. Date morgen ja besser…,


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Och, heißt das du warst nicht auf Fünen??
> Falls dem so war, das tut mir leid, aber gut dass es glimpflich ausgegangen ist. Wie man schon vor Monaten sagte, anstecken tuen wir uns irgendwann alle. Von meinen Angelbuddys sind jetzt auch alle durch - nur bei mir schwebt noch das Coronaschwert über meinem Haupt…


Doch ich war auf Fyn und Dienstagmorgen mit positiven Test wieder nach Hause. Meine Best Budy habe ich am Samstag nach Hause bzw ins Krankenhaus gefahren. 
Aber Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend "gut" und kuriert den Sch.... zu Hause aus....


----------



## LekkerVis

Bin aus meinem 8 wöchigen Lateinamerika Urlaub zurück. Geile Fische da gefangen, ohne Ende kampfstark!! Und heute 7 Stunden OH durchgefischt. Aber leider: Sonne + Ententeich = Scheiße. Welcome Back  Es gab ein kurzes Fenster von ca. 20 Minuten, da gab es Bewegung an der Oberfläche, ein Gröni Nachläufer und einen sehr geilen Biss, der so abrupt, wie er kam, auch wieder weg war. Der Ententeich soll bis Montag bleiben laut meiner App. Bis dahin spare ich mir das Benzin.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Doch ich war auf Fyn und Dienstagmorgen mit positiven Test wieder nach Hause. Meine Best Budy habe ich am Samstag nach Hause bzw ins Krankenhaus gefahren.
> Aber Ihm geht es den Umständen entsprechend "gut" und kuriert den Sch.... zu Hause aus....


Dann richte ihm bitte schnelle Genesung aus, vielleicht liest er das ja auch


----------



## Mefourlauber

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Bin aus meinem 8 wöchigen Lateinamerika Urlaub zurück. Geile Fische da gefangen, ohne Ende kampfstark!! Und heute 7 Stunden OH durchgefischt. Aber leider: Sonne + Ententeich = Scheiße. Welcome Back  Es gab ein kurzes Fenster von ca. 20 Minuten, da gab es Bewegung an der Oberfläche, ein Gröni Nachläufer und einen sehr geilen Biss, der so abrupt, wie er kam, auch wieder weg war. Der Ententeich soll bis Montag bleiben laut meiner App. Bis dahin spare ich mir das Benzin.


So ist es. Hoher Luftdruck, Ententeich oder strammer Ostwind und recht wenig Wasser= habe mir meinen ersten Frühjahrstripp seit 2 Jahren an die Küste auch etwas erfolgreicher vorgestellt. Alle Freunde beglückwünschen mich zum „tollen Urlaubswetter“….


----------



## LekkerVis

Aber fettes Petri zu der 51er und vielleicht kriegst du die Überspringerin ja noch an die Leine. Probiere es doch mal mit etwas anderem? Fischfetzen? Seeringler oder Tauwurm? Fliege? Wenn du sie so oft schon angeworfen hast und sie dein Blech immer ablehnt, ist Naturköder garantiert erfolgreicher!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Danke! 
Ja, morgen ist die Fusselpeitsche dran. Die kam die letzten Tage wegen strammen Ostwind nicht zum Einsatz und heute bei Ententeich hatte ich auch keine Lust dazu. Wäre im Nachhinein aber das einzig Sinnvolle gewesen. Naturköder fische ich gar nicht mehr - egal ob auf Zander oder Meerforelle.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Dann richte ihm bitte schnelle Genesung aus, vielleicht liest er das ja auch


Liest er! 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche. 
Mit „Gut“ meint Günni nicht lebensbedrohend! Das ist auch aber das einzige Gute dazu. 
Wer von einem milden Verlauf nach Booster Impfungen spricht, der kann gerne meine Symptome die einer Erkältung und Stimmbruch entsprechen, plus des durch den Virus verursachten schweren Tinitus plus der Entzündung des Lungenfells, genannt Pleuritis übernehmen! Freiwillig ungeimpfte gerne in die 1 Reihe. Für diese OPFER können wir dann schon mal Altarkerzen kaufen! Alle anderen in die 2. Reihe ihr kommt so oder so dran! 
Ach ja und nach 10 Tagen bin ich immer noch positiv u ansteckend! Danke Covid-19 Sars2 Omikron Variante. Und wer mich persönlich kennt, weiß, dass ich sicherlich keine Minimi bin! Aber ich bin mega schockiert, dass es trotz Impfungen einen so schweren Verlauf trotzdem gibt.

Grüße und stramme Leinen, die die ans Wasser können und dürfen. Ich bin sehr neidisch auf alle!

Hakki


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch seit vorletzten Sonntag wieder anne Küste rund um die Geltinger Bucht. Am Montag konnte ich mich bereits nach einer Stunde mit einer silbernen 51er entschneidern. Seitdem Grönis oder Ostwind 6 oder Ententeich oder sehr zickige Mefos. Heute habe ich ca. 15 MF angeworfen !! in Sichtweite, die grasten allesamt Gammarus  ab im Tang. Die sind jetzt für morgen auch in der Box.
> Eine fette ca. 70er Überspringerin ärgert mich seit 2 Tagen als Nachläufer oder Verweigerer. Immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit an exakt der gleichen Stelle. Vielleicht findet sie das 3. Date morgen ja besser…,


….lass die Mefo mal in Ruhe, sobald ich wieder fit bin, kümmere ich mich um die Diva. , ich hab da bestimmt den richtigen Leckerbissen dem sie nicht widerstehen kann in der Fliegenbox.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Aber fettes Petri zu der 51er und vielleicht kriegst du die Überspringerin ja noch an die Leine. Probiere es doch mal mit etwas anderem? Fischfetzen? Seeringler oder Tauwurm? Fliege? Wenn du sie so oft schon angeworfen hast und sie dein Blech immer ablehnt, ist Naturköder garantiert erfolgreicher!


…gib ihm noch so wertvolle gute Tipps, die warten doch extra auf best Buddy Hamburch….. … der soll mal schön weiter mit Blech dran bleiben….


----------



## Mefourlauber

Nee nee, kuriere dich mal schön aus. Noch einmal gute Genesung, angesichts deiner Schilderung darf man ruhig ein bisschen Angst haben vor dem Virus. Bin auch geboostert und passe trotzdem sehr auf. Nichts desto trotz wird es fast jeden erwischen, die Verläufe sind dann eben sehr individuell. Von meinen  3 Buddies mit C hatte nur einer wirklich wenig, die anderen beiden hatten schon ganz schön zu kämpfen. Unverständlich dass jetzt fast alles gelockert wurde. Die Welt ist bekloppt und am besten liest man keine Nachrichten. Umso schöner wenn Mann alleine ( oder zu zweit) in Würde und Frieden in der Ostsee steht und dem Silberschatz nachstellt. Ich habe dieses Vergnügen nur noch drei Tage, wenn ich die Diva bis dahin nicht habe schicke ich sie zu dir
Aber wie gesagt: heute kommt die Fusselpeitsche wieder zum Einsatz. Wird bei dem Niedrigwasser dennoch nicht einfach, die MFs stehen ganz nah im knietiefen Wasser, das sich seit ein paar Tagen markant erwärmt. Am besten geht man gar nicht rein, aber dann sieht man auch nichts. Werde berichten wie es heute lief.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Jo das die Meerforellen im vordersten Bereich stehen kann ich bestätigen und an der Oberfläche sind Sie auch zu sehen. Allerdings ist die Bissbereitschaft sehr verhalten. Die gestern drei gefangenen Meerforellen bissen auf drei verschiedene Köder. Alle hatten sich den Drilling inhaliert. Nun gut, ich werde nachher auch wieder losziehen. 
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Das dritte Date gab es nicht - ich war da aber „ sie“ nicht. Gab 1 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger, 1 Fehlbiss und 2 Fänge: 1 Gröni und eine wunderschöne schlanke 55er, die beide weiterziehen dürfen. Alle Aktionen auf eine Brenda. Tight Lines an alle die jetzt oder bald loskommen!


----------



## Windfinder

Heute nach der Arbeit für 2h den kurz auffrischenden Wind ausgenutzt. Nach dem fünften Wurf, folgten mehrere Fische meinem Sandaal. Beim 6 und 7 Wurf das gleiche. Und den10 Wurf konnte eine kugelrunde 60er Schönheit nicht wiedersehen. Läuft zur Zeit!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich würde ja auch gerne mal wieder einen schönen Fisch posten, aber ich halte mich an meinen Exklusivvertrag mit den Grönländern von denen ich Heute vier Stück hatte.  Heute wurde Blech von den Fischen nicht angeguckt, dafür fanden Sie den Inliner Sandaal gut. Morgen fahre ich mal wo anders hin zum angeln, mittlerweile bekomme ich ein Grönländer Born out....... Anbei noch ein paar Fotos vom heutigen Tag und Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht, wie immer.
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Windfinder schrieb:


> Heute nach der Arbeit für 2h den kurz auffrischenden Wind ausgenutzt. Nach dem fünften Wurf, folgten mehrere Fische meinem Sandaal. Beim 6 und 7 Wurf das gleiche. Und den10 Wurf konnte eine kugelrunde 60er Schönheit nicht wiedersehen. Läuft zur Zeit!


Dickes Petri von mir, super Fisch


----------



## Mefourlauber

Heute die totale Nullrunde. Null Wasser, null Welle, null Kontakte. Windvorhersage auch für den Eimer, angekündigt war ne schwache SW, tatsächlich gabs einen leichten Ost, der das Werfen mit der Fliegenrute zusätzlich unspassig gemacht hat.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich bin heute dem Grönländerstrand aus dem Weg gegangen und an meinen Hausstrand gefahren. Tja und war gar nichts los in Sachen Silber, null. Die Bedingungen waren auch Sch....... passte nichts zusammen.... allerdings kommt langsam Bewegung ins Wasser, habe den ersten Sandaalschwarm im Miniformat gesehen und obendrauf bin ich beim rausgehen aus dem Wasser auf eine richtig dicke Platte getreten und mich sowas  von erschrocken als da was unter meinem Fuß rumzappelte, aber wir haben es beide gut überstanden...... morgen werden die Bedingungen besser sein und dann gehts weiter... und wie immer, schön war es heute trotzdem.....auch ohne Fisch....
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Yep, habe neben ebenfalls  einigen Minisandaalen auch viele Ringler gesehen.
Es geht los mit den Ringlern! Augen auf bei der Köderwahl.


----------



## Windfinder

Welchen Köder außer ne Fliege sollte denn  der Spinnfischer  z. B. denn nehmen wenn die Seeringler schwärmen? Wenn die mefos sich auf die Würmer eingestellt haben, wird es für den Spinnfischer schon schwerer!?


----------



## Mefourlauber

Bin da ja nich sooo der Experte.
Meine Ideen wären:
Springerfliege vorschalten
Blinkerfarbe bräunlich/ grünlich
Sandaal von Savage Gear in copper, langsam führen, geht vielleicht bei den MFs auch als Ringler durch.

So, nun noch die Locals/Experts


----------



## zander67

Windfinder schrieb:


> Welchen Köder außer ne Fliege sollte denn  der Spinnfischer  z. B. denn nehmen wenn die Seeringler schwärmen? Wenn die mefos sich auf die Würmer eingestellt haben, wird es für den Spinnfischer schon schwerer!?


 Es gibt künstliche Seeringler von Berkley, die mit Spirolino fischen.








						Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Nereis - Seeringelwurm - Dark Brown 15cm
					

Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Nereis Dieser künstliche Seeringelwurm ist mit Aroma geflavourt. Der Köder ist ist ideal für Plattfische wie Flunder und…




					www.pilker-discount.de


----------



## seatrout61

Ich würde es mit länglichen Blinkern/Wobblern in kupfer/schwarz, zb. Hansen Flash versuchen...und wen die silberne Seite stört, der geht mit nem schwarzen Edding rüber.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt künstliche Seeringler von Berkley, die mit Spirolino fischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Nereis - Seeringelwurm - Dark Brown 15cm
> 
> 
> Berkley Gulp! Saltwater Nereis Dieser künstliche Seeringelwurm ist mit Aroma geflavourt. Der Köder ist ist ideal für Plattfische wie Flunder und…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pilker-discount.de


…..nanana….nich immer alles verraten, zander67  …aber ich habe sie auch und an der Bombarde funzt es auch richtig damit…
@ all
Mit Sbirolino und Fliege zur Meerforelle       
Unter diesem Tread habe ich meine excellente Montage zum nachbauen als Anleitung hier eingestellt….. viel Spaß damit… soooo issss esss..


----------



## Windfinder

Mir ging es tatsächlich um die Blinker. Wenn die Würmer Hochzeit feiern, wurde es erfahrungsgemäß für mich schwierig was ans Band zu bekommen.
Aber, weil ich nicht darauf eingestellt war und kein Spiro mit Fliege dabei hatte. Vieleicht lege ich mir mal son Gummiwurm zu. Der darf dann nächstes Wochenende mit nach Fünen. Hat der ne Öse oder ähnliches?
Danke für den Tipp.
Ich habe mir solch einen Kandidaten zugelegt. Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja den Kandidaten habe ich auch in verschiedenen Größen und der kommt auch zum Einsatz..... aber in unserer Ecke und auch in OH habe ich noch keine Seeringler gesehen.... aber er ist dabei. Habe mich gestern beim Angeln mit einem Fliegenfischer über die Seeringler unterhalten. Die kommen ja meist nach einer Vollmondphase .... er hat auch noch keine gesehen. Aber ich bin vorbereitet ;-))) muss aber auch sagen, selbst wenn Mann noch keine sieht, bedeutet das nicht, das noch keine da sind. Denn der Beweis kommt dann beim ausnehmen der Fische...so die Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren...aber die Wassertemperatur steigt jetzt und dann geht es los....okdoki ich werde dann heute auch wieder auf Jagd gehen... heute passen auf jeden Fall die Bedingungen um was ans Band zu bekommen.
TL


----------



## zulu1024

Ein Langsam geführter Moresilda in 15g oder leichter schlängelt auch sehr gut...


----------



## seatrout61

In den Nachbarforen wurden schon Seeringler-Sichtungen gemeldet...für mich ist das ein jahrzehntelang gehypter Hochzeits-Mythos...zur richtigen (leider relativ kurzen) Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein, dürfte schwer abzupassen sein.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war dann heute auch wieder auf Silberpirsch, mit einem guten Freund den ich seit fast zwei Jahren nicht mehr gesehen habe, weil es ihn beruflich nach Berlin verschlagen hat. Nun hat er seit Anfang der Woche für ein paar Tage ein Feriendomizil in OH bezogen und heute sind wir dann zusammen los, sein Spitzname "Master of Fly" ein Fliegenangler auf absolut höchsten Niveau.... dazu später mehr. Nach dem er drei Tage auf Fehmarn erfolglos war verabredeten wir uns an einem von mir empfohlenen Platz, so getan. Der Wasserstand passte zwar nicht, aber wenigstens eine leichte gute Prise, lies hoffen. Wir standen versetzt mit dem gebührenden Abstand und keine 5 Minuten kam von ihm Fisch..... ja Fliegenrute war krumm... schöne Meerforelle. Bei mir ging nichts.... dann bin ich ein ganzes Ende weiter...ach nee erwähnen möchte ich noch die beiden Kollegen die 50 Meter von mir entfernt standen und mir ihre Köder fast in die Wathose geworfen haben, unfassbar..... also ich habe mich dann verpieselt an einen anderen Platz.. auch nichts. Dann aus dem Wasser raus und chillen. Mein Kumpel kam hinzu und wir hatten uns erstmal viel zu erzählen. Immer das Wasser im Blickwinkel. Jo da sprang eine Meefo.....mein Kumpel hat nichts gesehen....etwas später wieder eine....und keine kleine. Na sagt mein Kumpel, dann wollen wir mal. Ich bin dann in die andere Richtung und habe da weiter gefischt...mein Kumpel immer im Auge. Jo dann war bei Ihm die Rute krumm und er kescherte den Fisch, gute 50er.... ich hatte eine Nachläufer der guten Klasse, ging auch noch auf den Köder aber blieb nicht hängen. So ich kürz das jetzt einmal ab. Mein Kumpel hat in vier Stunden 14 Meerforellen gefangen.....etliche Anfasser und einige Aussteiger....zwei hat er mitgenommen , eben Master of Fly....bei mir gab es noch zwei Meerforellen auf Sandaal die mit durften...... ja und dann noch einen Wasserschaden in der guten Jenzi.....aber nach sechs Jahren ist das ok, zum Glück hängen noch zwei Back Ups im Keller..... Seeringler waren keine zu sehen und im Magen der Fische auch nicht... und wie immer, es war ein schöner Angeltag am Wasser...
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Petri zum tollen Angeltag!
Magst du mir sagen was für eine Fliege  bzw. Fliegen dein Flymaster am Band hatte?
Bei mir heute die zweite Nullnummer - quasi Nonmaster of Fly
Hier in der Geltinger Bucht hatte heute niemand etwas und es waren so einige die es probierten. Ein Fliegenfischer erzählte  dass die MF heute um 6.00 h morgens in Ufernähe waren aber nicht beißen wollten. Ich reime mir das so zusammen, dass die Mefos bei Wasserstand -30 sich nur im Dunkeln an den Strand trauen um die Ringler zu naschen und tagsüber verdauen. Von den Ringlern gabs nämlich hier heute sehr viele. Wird dann bei euch auch bald der Fall sein.
Hiermit endet dann leider meine Berichterstattung, denn morgen gehts wieder nach Hause.
 Good  luck gentleman!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Klar kann ich Dir das schreiben, die Standartfliege Polar Magnus


----------



## Mefourlauber

auch nicht schlecht. ne Polar Magnus. Schleppe ich immer mit mir, aber angesichts von Heringszügen, kleinen Sandaalschwärmen und den Ringlern glaube ich da nie dran und knüpper die extremst selten dran. Ich glaube aber auch nicht dass die PM hier und heute ein Gamechanger gewesen wäre, aber wer weiß das schon??


----------



## kneew

Und welche der vielen Polar Magnus war es jetzt ? (Pink, Orange, Weiss, UV)
 Bei den vielen verschiedenen Fliegen und ihren Farben hehe..


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Wenn ich es wüsste würde ich es Dir schreiben...... da er alle seine Fliegen selber baut.....bin ich bei der 1 Mio Euro Frage raus....und gehe nach Hause


----------



## Mefourlauber

Na ja, eine Polar Magnus im klassischen Sinne ist eine graue Frede mit einem Hechelkranz ( vorne am Kopfende) in pink. Varianten davon gibt es unendlich viele, da ich selber binde weiß ich dass die spontane Lust beim Fliegenbinden einen manchmal überkommt und dann wandelt man halt ab.

Kleines Urlaubsfazit von mir:
 Ostwind oder Ententeich, in der zweiten Woche sehr niedriger Wasserstand waren keine guten Bedingungen. Da es auch kein reiner Angelurlaub war, war ich entweder vormittags oder Nachmittags immer für 3-4 h los.

Die blanke 51er nach gerade mal einer Stunde Fischen war dann auch schon das Highlight.
Dazu ne wunderschöne 55er Blankeschlanke (neue Wortschöpfung) und etliche Grönis, zumeist 35-40. Dazu die zweimalige Sichtung von einer fetten ca. 70er Überspringerin, die beim ersten Mal den Zerling anstubste und beim überraschenden Wiedersehen am Folgetag zur gleichen Zeit an exakt der gleichen Stelle dafür nur ein müdes Lächeln hatte.
Und einmal in einer tiefen Wanne ein Dutzend MFs gesehen, die aber auch nur an Gammarus interessiert waren. Irgendwie hatte ich oft zur falschen Zeit entweder falsch die Spinne oder Fusselpeitsche mit, beides gleichzeitig mitnehmen habe ich keine Lust drauf und fördert auch nicht die Konzentration. Meine Kontakte hatte ich beim Spinnen alle auf einen Zerling 12/16 Gramm in rot schwarz oder grün/ weiß.
Fliegen die gingen waren dunkle Wooly Bugger oder ne Brenda. Polar Magnus hatte ich nicht dran 
Also insgesamt recht bescheiden, aber wie sagt MF1959 so oft: und schön war’s wie immer…und wie Recht er damit hat, erst recht in der heutigen Welt.

Noch ne Frage an Günni: die Stelle mit den extrem vielen Fängen gestern: wodurch hat sie sich ausgezeichnet? Hattet ihr Kreuzwellen oder eine besondere Strömung oder gegeneinander laufende Strömungen oder was zum Teufel auch immer? Oder war’s einfach Hexensabbat, den man als Angler 1-2 mal im Jahr erlebt?

Jetzt muss ich mich mental erstmal sortieren, die Zandersaison, die für mich sehr klasse war, ist vorbei und im April gehts dann auf die Rotgetupften.
Mein Herz ist aber gerade noch an der Ostsee, obwohl ich vorhin die eigene Haustüre aufgeschlossen habe und ich auch ein sehr schönes Zuhause habe.

Nochmals: Good Luck an alle für die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja wir hatten den Wind seitlich versetzt und die Meerforellen standen in einem riesigen Krautfeld , dort war das Wasser gerade mal Knietief ..... ja dann hast Du ja eine gute Zeit im schönsten Bundesland ver und erlebt und auch die Meerforellen waren, Anglerherz was willst Du "Meer"


----------



## dirk.steffen

Nachdem auch ich Isolationsbedingt ein paar Tage pausieren mußte ging es heute endlich wieder an die Küste. Nachdem zu Mittag lecker gegrillt wurde, war ich 14:30 Uhr endlich am Wasser . Bedingungen sahen ganz gut aus. Auflandiger Wind von links, etwas Welle, Wasser klar. Also entschied ich mich heute mal für die Fusselpeitsche. Auf dem Weg zum angepeilten Spot schon ein paar Mal probiert, aber nix. Am Riff wo ich eigtl fischen wollte waren die Bedingungen optimal. Zuerst mal eine braune Wurmimitation angeknüpft, die Seeringler sollen ja schon da sein. Nachdem sich nichts tat, hatte ich eine kleine blau/weiß/glitzernde Fischimitation rangetüdddelt. Na ja, hat auch nicht gleich geklappt.  Aber dann kam er doch endlich, der ersehnte Einschlag. Nach mehreren Sprüngen und schönem Drill wollte ich die Schönheit dann keschern. War noch nicht so weit. Da schwimmt sie hinter mir rum. Und plötzlich fest, keine Bewegung mehr. Mist abgegangen. Aber denkste. Hatte sie sich nicht zwischen 2 Steinen verkeilt und stand ganz still da. Ich mußt sie dann tatsächlich per Hand da befreien und konnte sie sicher landen. Hab ich so in fast 30 Jahren Meerforellenangeln auch noch nicht erlebt. Bleibt also immer spannend. Die 53 cm gut genährte Silberne durfte zum essen mit nach Haus.
Danach gab es nix mehr, kein Kontakt, keine gesehen. Aber war ja auch so ein wunderschöner Tag wieder in Freiheit.


----------



## LekkerVis

Wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Silvio.i

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ostwind und Quarantäne stoppen gerade meine Meerforellentouren


Gestern auf Rügen losgewesen. Bedingungen waren nicht so gut. Nach etlichen Stellen durfte ich aber meine auf Rügen gefangene Meerforelle keschern


----------



## Mefourlauber

Morgen müsste es ja krachen. Was für ein Pegelanstieg in 24 h.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin ,
bei mir blieb in den letzten Tagen nichts an den Köder hängen. Hatte zwar ein paar Nachläufer und ein paar Anfasser. Am Sonntag hatte ich dann wieder so ein Erlebnis mir einem Fliegenangler, der sich mit Meerforellen in allen Größen belackt hat..... momentan passen die Bedingungen aber nicht, weil der Wasserstand grottig ist. Ok Wimmern auf höchsten Niveau.... ich bleib dran und wie immer schön war es trotzdem..
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja, aber morgen gehts doch mächtig hoch mit dem Wasser. Das müsste doch laufen.


----------



## Angelklinge

Wir waren am Wochenende mit  vier Mann in DK Genner Bucht und drum herum. Einen Nachläufer hatte ich, sonst war bei uns allen nix. Wasserstand sehr niedrig und sehr klar, es war auch kein Futter auszumachen. Naja, vielleicht wird nächsten mal wieder besser. Immerhin ist der Diesel in DK günstiger als hier


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
nachdem ich gestern eine Nullnummer hatte, was auch an den äußeren Bedingungen lag, der Wind war einfach zu heftig und ich in die Wettervorhersage für heute geschaut habe, bin ich heute früh ans Wasser. Die Bedingungen waren gut, alte Welle, Wind und Wasserstand passten auch. Am ersten Platz ging gar nichts... ...am Horizont sah ich schon, das sich was zusammenbraute. War auch angesagt, starker Wind, Regen und Schneefall...und dann schön die Rinne abgefischt, dauerte auch nicht lange und die Rute war krumm. Ein blitzeblanker kugelrunder Gröni konnte dem Sandaal nicht wieder stehen. Ein paar Minuten später stieg die nächste ein, gleiches Kaliber wie die erste. Keiner der beiden Fische hatte wirklich gebissen. Die erste hatte den Haken außen im Unterkiefer und die zweite den Haken im Auge.. dann zog der Wind an und fischen war nicht mehr möglich, da die Welle zu hoch war.... tja und auf dem Weg nach Hause fing es dann tatsächlich an zu schneien. Hallo wir haben März....April ist erst übermorgen....lach....aber schön war es trotzdem, wie immer!
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Moinsen, 
Mal wieder ein kleiner Bericht von mir . 

Nachdem ich letzte Woche bei dem absolut schönen Anti-Angelwetter drei Nullnummern eingefahren habe, hab ich gestern in der viel zu großen Welle meine motivations Mefo fangen können 
Es war zwar "nur" ein geschätzt 30cm gröni, aber man weiß dann doch, wenn ein Fisch am Band hängt, immer wieder wofür man das ganze auf sich nimmt. 

In dem Sinne Grüße und TL


----------



## Rheinangler

Wie es der Deibel will, habe ich für kommendes Wochenende mein jährliches Mefowochenende mit nem Kumpel geplant. Das Wetter hat wohl nur darauf gewartet und haut mal so richtig schön einen drauf. Fast gleicher Wetterverlauf wie 2021 an unserem WE. Damals gabs ne fette - völlig unerwartete - 66er und ein paar kleinere.

Bin mal gespannt, was uns jetzt in SH schönes erwartet - außer Schnee und Wind meine ich...

Werde berichten..


----------



## henry73

Konnte heute mein Grönländer-Abo mit 64cm Silber beenden. Hoffentlich bleibt das so, mal schauen was der April noch bringt. 

Gruß und Petri Heil!


----------



## pagode

Petri zum Blank Fisch … Schöne Relle


----------



## Ostseesilber

Jo Henry fein Fiske, auch auf diesem Wege nochmals Petri


----------



## Silvio.i

Gestern wieder auf Rügen gewesen.
Erst kein Glück.
Dann mangelnde Kompetenz.
Am Ende Schneider!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war auch zweimal los....am ersten Tag war nicht an Angeln zu denken, da viel zu viel Welle . Am zweiten Tag war da Welle befischbar  aber das Wasser dermaßen eingetrübt , das ich nach einer halben Stunde abgebrochen habe...und die Woche sieht es auf Grund der Wetterbedingungen eher mau aus... ja im Moment ist Neptun der Schutzpatron der Meerforellen...
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Gruß von Fünen. Gestern mit dieser 60er entschneidert.


----------



## Rheinangler

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wie es der Deibel will, habe ich für kommendes Wochenende mein jährliches Mefowochenende mit nem Kumpel geplant. Das Wetter hat wohl nur darauf gewartet und haut mal so richtig schön einen drauf. Fast gleicher Wetterverlauf wie 2021 an unserem WE. Damals gabs ne fette - völlig unerwartete - 66er und ein paar kleinere.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was uns jetzt in SH schönes erwartet - außer Schnee und Wind meine ich...
> 
> Werde berichten..


Bin auch wieder zurück aus OH .... Ich habe drei Tage Wetterumschwung Angeln in OH erlebt und dabei NULL Fischkontakte bei gefühlt 5000 Würfen gehabt. 
Sowas habe ich auch noch nie erlebt. Die Wind bedingt wenigen befischbaren Stellen waren natürlich von einigen Leidensgenossen bevölkert - alle hatten den gleichen Erfolg. Es wurde von 1-2 gefangen Fischen gemunkelt; gesehen hatte aber keiner eine gefangen Forelle. Seit dem Wetterumschwung hatte alle persönlich keinen Fischkontakt mehr gehabt. Kann also nur wieder besser werden..., wird es auch wohl - die Frage ist nur wann


----------



## Ostseesilber

Diese Woche....


----------



## Rheinangler

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Diese Woche....


Meinste wirklich? Ich fahre heute Abend wieder in den Norden, bin bis zum WE da. Hatte eigentlich nicht vor meine Sachen nochmal wieder mitzunehmen. 90% Regen und kalte 3-8 Grad inkl. Wind fand ich nicht so verlockend... Oder meinste, dass die Trutten sich dann wieder an das Dreckswetter gewöhnt haben und denen der Magen bis zu den Füßen hängt?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so ich habe dann heute den Tag genutzt in Sachen Silberjagd. In den letzten Tagen war es Wetterbedingt ja nicht so dolle.  Die Bedingungen haben gepasst und es war durchgehend trocken und die Sonne ließ sich auch etwas blicken. Von Fisch war weit und breit nichts zu sehen an der Oberfläche.... im Wasser war auch nichts an Kleinkram zu sehen....null.. Nach gefühlten 3 Stunden ich war Gedankenmäßig auch wo anders, da kam es dem nichts der Einschlag... aber ich war da...guter Drill und der Fisch ist ein paar Mal aus dem Wasser gesprungen und kannte sicher gekeschert werden, die schöne 53 er. 
TL


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> so ich habe dann heute den Tag genutzt in Sachen Silberjagd. In den letzten Tagen war es Wetterbedingt ja nicht so dolle.  Die Bedingungen haben gepasst und es war durchgehend trocken und die Sonne ließ sich auch etwas blicken. Von Fisch war weit und breit nichts zu sehen an der Oberfläche.... im Wasser war auch nichts an Kleinkram zu sehen....null.. Nach gefühlten 3 Stunden ich war Gedankenmäßig auch wo anders, da kam es dem nichts der Einschlag... aber ich war da...guter Drill und der Fisch ist ein paar Mal aus dem Wasser gesprungen und kannte sicher gekeschert werden, die schöne 53 er.
> TL


Schicker Fisch - gewusst wie sage ich da mal. 
Ich habe bei meinem Trip "Deinen" Lieblingsköder beim ersten Wurf versenkt (ohne Ihn auch nur einen Meter eingezogen zu haben...). Vermutlich habe ich deshalb auch nichts gefangen... Aber ich weiß ja wo man die nachkaufen kann, muss nachher mal zum Baltic laufen - da gibt´s Nachschub und dann werde ich es wohl doch mal in den nächsten Tagen wagen. Auch wenn die Fahnen hier am Hafen ganz schön in Süd/West Richtung flattern.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Gestern ging die Meerforelle auf Mörre Silda in Heringsdekor... die angebotenen Sandaalinliner und andere Köder wurden ignoriert.....


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Gestern ging die Meerforelle auf Mörre Silda in Heringsdekor... die angebotenen Sandaalinliner und andere Köder wurden ignoriert.....


Jetzt haste mich da liegen... Schicke schwarz / silberne Möres habe ich an dem WE bis zum erbrechen gen Horiziont geballert. Nix - nüscht - nada... Das Problem liegt dann wohl am anderen Ende der Rute 
Aber so ist das ja beim Mefoangeln - insbesondere. Die Zicken machen watt se wollen oder auch nicht. Lag wohl am Wetter letzte Woche. Diese Woche ist es - auf niedrigem Niveau - wärmer. Vielleicht macht das schon den Unterschied.


----------



## seatrout61

Wechsel die Farbe - MS in rot/kupfer und grün/weiß


----------



## Rheinangler

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Wechsel die Farbe - MS in rot/kupfer und grün/weiß


Jetzt bin ich gerade vom Baltic wieder da und dann les ich sowas... . Hab jetzt wieder Sandaal in rot / schwarz und dazu nun süßen kleinen Salty in natürlichen Farben. Furchtbar, da an den Regalen vorbei zu schlendern. Man möchte die Köder am liebsten im Parternoster anbieten, einer schicker als der andere und ich hab jetzt schon zu viele....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja uns Anglern geht es genauso wie den Frauen im Schuhgeschäft ...... aber irgendwann hat Mann seine Lieblinge und gut iss


----------



## Mefourlauber

Nee, so einfach ist das nicht. so wie die Mode wechselt so wechseln von Zeit zu Zeit auch die Lieblinge. Ist zumindest bei mir so, ich merke das vor allem beim Zanderangeln. Dieser Winter hat einen neuen Stern am Himmel hervorgebracht und der hat im direkten Vergleich , sozusagen Mann gegen Mann, bestechend viel mehr gefangen.

Zum Thema zurück:
zuerst Gladsax Wobbler und Kingtrout von Falkfish, dann Spöket und nun Sandeel und Zerling. Dazwischen so halbe Lieblinge wie den Möre Silda und Boss und Snaps.
Natürlich in diversen Dekors und auch Gewichten.


----------



## Skott

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Nee, so einfach ist das nicht. so wie die Mode wechselt so wechseln von Zeit zu Zeit auch die Lieblinge. Ist zumindest bei mir so, ich merke das vor allem beim Zanderangeln. Dieser Winter hat einen neuen Stern am Himmel hervorgebracht und der hat im direkten Vergleich , sozusagen Mann gegen Mann, bestechend viel mehr gefangen.
> 
> Zum Thema zurück:
> zuerst Gladsax Wobbler und Kingtrout von Falkfish, dann Spöket und nun Sandeel und Zerling. Dazwischen so halbe Lieblinge wie den Möre Silda und Boss und Snaps.
> Natürlich in diversen Dekors und auch Gewichten.


Macht dann zusammen 138,90 €....


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja uns Anglern geht es genauso wie den Frauen im Schuhgeschäft ...... aber irgendwann hat Mann seine Lieblinge und gut iss


Exakt das mit dem Schuhgeschäft hat meine Holde auch gesagt, als Sie mich dann nach längerer Wartezeit im Baltic abgegriffen hat...


----------



## Rheinangler

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Nee, so einfach ist das nicht. so wie die Mode wechselt so wechseln von Zeit zu Zeit auch die Lieblinge. Ist zumindest bei mir so, ich merke das vor allem beim Zanderangeln. Dieser Winter hat einen neuen Stern am Himmel hervorgebracht und der hat im direkten Vergleich , sozusagen Mann gegen Mann, bestechend viel mehr gefangen.
> 
> Zum Thema zurück:
> zuerst Gladsax Wobbler und Kingtrout von Falkfish, dann Spöket und nun Sandeel und Zerling. Dazwischen so halbe Lieblinge wie den Möre Silda und Boss und Snaps.
> Natürlich in diversen Dekors und auch Gewichten.


Dann haben wir eine ähnlich Historie.. Habe früher auf den Gladsax Fiske geschworen. In hellgrün mit silbernen Bauch. Dann habe ich leider zuviel gelesen und meinte mich zudem mit diversen Spökets, Boss Blinkern, Strippern usw. in diversen Dekoren auszustatten. "Leider" deswegen, weil ich zu denen nie richtiges Vertrauen gefasst habe. Am liebsten fische ich mittlerweile mit möglichst natürlichen Nachbildungen. Weit vorne sind da die diversen Modelle von SG - allen voran der Sandeel Inliner. Meine Köderwand hängt daher voll mit selten gefischten Ködern, die ich zwar immer wieder mit mir rumschleppe - die ich aber nie mit richtigem Vertrauen fische. Mir ist klar, dass das Blödsinn ist. Eigentlich sollten alle Köder für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag in eine kleine Butterbrotdose passen - ich habe immer 4-5 kleine Boxen dabei. Das hört mir aber bald auf. Muss demnächst mal Köder verkloppen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja so war es auch einmal bei mir, mittlerweile nehme ich nur 5 bis 6 Köder mit und reicht mir persönlich vollkommen aus. Das mit dem Überfluss habe ich persönlich auch gehabt. Dann habe ich mich hingesetzt und ausrangiert und alle bei EBay verkauft.......


----------



## sweazyy

Moin,

dank eurer Hilfe hatte ich ja hier schnell eine Mefo-Rute + Rolle zusammen.
Fix einen Rucksack bestellt, paar Köder eingepackt.. 
Die Sonne ging heute früh auf.. ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, beim zweiten Wurf ist direkt eine eingestiegen, die ich leider, verloren habe 

Den Rest des Vormittags ging nichts mehr, außer nette Gespräche mit anderen Anglern im Wasser.
Es hat absolut Spaß gemacht, und ist mal was anderes, als vom Belly-Boot auf Hecht!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Na denn schon mal ein halbes Petri 
welche Kombo ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Silvio.i

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja so war es auch einmal bei mir, mittlerweile nehme ich nur 5 bis 6 Köder mit und reicht mir persönlich vollkommen aus. Das mit dem Überfluss habe ich persönlich auch gehabt. Dann habe ich mich hingesetzt und ausrangiert und alle bei EBay verkauft.......


So weit bin ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Silvio.i

War gestern wieder mit ner Kiste Ködern auf dem Darß unterwegs. War noch zielmich windig und schwer fischbar. Gab 2 Anfasser und eine knapp 50er kugelrunde Mefo. Mein Kumpel hat 4 Anfasser. leider nix rausbekommen.


----------



## LekkerVis

War gestern Abend für ein paar Stunden in OH unterwegs. Gab einen Gröni, einen 40+ Fisch und in der Dämmerung diese schöne 55er. Rundum gelungener Feierabend! So solls sein!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute auch wieder auf Fischzug..... gab viele Anfasser, die alle sehr spitz waren (hoffe mal nicht das es Alulatten waren) und ein dicker Gröni konnte dann den Blinker nicht wiederstehen.....schwimmt natürlich wieder, wie immer....aber schön war es trotzdem....
TL


----------



## zulu1024

Ich war Richtung Rostock unterwegs. Ab Nachmittags war Ententeich angesagt und das Wasser klarte wieder auf. Viele Angler sind dann gegangen. Ich wurde für die Ausdauer mit  einer 47er Steelhead belohnt. Das war ein ganz schöner Fight. Danach gab es viel Aktivität an der Oberfläche und auch in Reichweite der Fliegenrute, aber es blieb bei dem einen Biss.


----------



## inselkandidat

Nachtrag vom We..eine 58er und eine schöne 63er Sandforelle die ein wahnsinnigen fight geliefert hat


Allen eine erfolgreiche Restsaison


----------



## LekkerVis

Petri! Absolut geile Fische!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war dann heute auch wieder los. War ein ereignisreicher Tag, frei nach dem Motto...wenn Mann einen Trip macht kann Mann was erleben...also der Reihe nach. Am heutigen Spot sah es fischreich aus, Wind, Wasserstand, Welle, Sonne und Wolken alles passte. Vorher musste ich mich erst einmal wieder über zwei Schlauchbootpiraten die mit ihren "Minigummilappen" incl. 4 PS AB auf die Ostsee fuhren, selbstredend ohne Schwimmweste und Ankerball und bei Boen bis 30 km/h schon heftig. Einer hatte Startschwierigkeiten und hat erstmal 10 Minuten versucht, natürlich treibend auf der Ostsee seinen Motor zu starten, klappte dann.....trotzdem unfassbar. Ok ich dann ins Wasser rein und nach 10 Minuten, Rute krumm und Grönländer, wie immer bzw meistens.... dann noch ein paar Anfasser. In der Ferne sah ich dann zwei "Angler" die vom Ufer aus versuchten Meerforellen zu fangen. Konnte Mann schon am auswerfen erkennen, das ......naja Amateure ..... bin dann noch an den vorbei, kurzer Schnack und die Kids durften dann auch mal üben....irgendwie sagte mir meine innere Stimme , Abstand halten..gut war es. Denn es dauerte nicht lange bis eins von den Kids anfing zu brüllen. Jo mal schön den Drilling von der Schwester in die Wade reingekloppt...unfassbar... naja da war dann schlagartig Ende und Papi ist dann mal mit seiner Tochter ins Krankenhaus gefahren. So jetzt wieder Angeln, es ging nichts weiter, null ..vor zwei Jahren war das noch ein Top Spot....eine große Meefo war dann an der Oberfläche am rauben, keine 5 Meter vom Ufer weg. Ich habe dann gefühlt noch 100 Würfe in alle Richtungen mit verschiedenen Ködern gemacht, aber Sie wollte nicht. Zu allen Überfluss habe ich dann noch einen halben Seeadler gemacht, unfassbar. Ich war bestimmt schon 100 mal da zu Angeln und dann das auch noch...jo Augen auf beim Autokauf, ach nä das war was anderes.... ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest und die losziehen stramme Leinen. Ich denke ich werde wohl nicht fahren,,,denn das schönste Bundesland ist Touriverseucht....und die fahren alle , wie die letzten Heuler.....
Anbei noch eine kleine Fotostrecke von dem Trip , die Bank fand ich cool. Frei nach dem Motto, wer in der ersten Reihe sitzt kann auf die Ostsee gucken.
TL


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde.. 
Da hast du aber was erlebt am Wasser mefo 1959. Da ich leider etwas weiter weg wohne von der Uferlinie der Küste, werde ich mich leider einreihen müssen unter dem Wortlaut "touri". Würde ich 200 km dichter wohnen,.. Wäre es sicherlich anders. Aber ich gebe dir recht. Selbst bei meinen Gewässern der umgebung,  ist der zunehmende Einfluss erholungssuchender spürbar zu merken. 
Naja...  Ich hoffe mit meiner Familie die nächsten Tage eine schöne und erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser zu haben,  hier und da eine zu erwischen und sich es gut gehen zu lassen in der heutigen Zeit.  
Ps: ja.. Meine Kids und Frau fischen ab und zu auch.. Aber sie sind deutlich geübter durch die ganzen Ostsee / dänemarktrips mit mir. 

Also dann.. Lässt doch ebenfalls was hören,  wer entsprechend am Strand ist. 
LG kleinerkarpfen


----------



## dirk.steffen

Heute den freien Tag wieder mal am Strand verbracht. Gab zwar nichts für morgen Mittag, aber ein super Nachmittag mit Fliege. Zu zweit 5 Fische im Drill gehabt, zwei davon 60+
Video kriege ich leider nicht hochgeladen


----------



## LekkerVis

Dieser Spruch, den man so oft liest "Erst das Ufer abwerfen, dann ins Wasser waten" hat bei mir heute total Sinn gemacht. Den Nachmittag über ging nicht viel. Bin dann ein gutes Stück zu einem schönen Leo-Grund gelatscht. Noch bevor ich ins Wasser wate, hab ich vom Kies aus den ersten Wurf gemacht. Kurbel, Kurbel, Kurbel, bis unter die Rutenspitze. Und in dem Moment, in dem ich ernsthaft den Köder anhebe und fast aus dem maximal 40 cm flachen Wasser hole, ballert mir diese 54er drauf. Ich glaube ich war genau so schockiert wie sie!! Der Drill hat dann genau 5 Sekunden gedauert, ich hab einfach nur noch den Kescher drunter gehalten und fertig. Sachen gibts!


----------



## Windfinder

Läuft bei dir! Petri


----------



## inselkandidat

So langsam werden die Fische fetter..glatte 60 hatte die gutgenährte Schönheit .


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin, 
Freitag kurz mal ein paar Übungswürfe nach längerer Abstinenz in der Lübecker Bucht mit Meerforelle 1959 unternommen. Endlich konnte ich nach einigermaßen überstandener Erkrankung und seit dem 12.04. mit best Buddy mal wieder los. Es juckte schon die ganzen Wochen in den Fingern, ging bei mir aber einfach noch nicht.
Die Bedingungen waren nicht die Besten, aber egal. Das Wasser war doch sehr krautig und der Wasserstand sehr hoch. Dennoch gab es Anfasser und nach einem Köderwechsel auf meinen Pfannenfüller, gab es eine kugelrunde 45er mit tollen Sprüngen aus dem Wasser. Toller Fight. Ich habe sie dafür auch mit der Freiheit belohnt. Nach kurzem Plausch mit Günni gab es noch eine 42er, diese war auch sehr gut im Futter. Das Wetter wurde zusehen schlechter und der Wind drehte auf NO und die Temperaturen sanken merklich. Also Abpfiff und am Auto gab es zum Abschluss noch heißen Tee u leckeren frischen Butterkuchen und Franzbrötchen für Günni. 
Allen frohe Ostern und stramme Leine


----------



## sweazyy

Nachdem ich hier Neu bei Euch war, war ich mittlerweile 3x auf das Silber los, einmal eine, gestern zwei verloren, heute hatten wir Besuch von den Robben, haben dann eingepackt.. 
Bin Mental sehr am Boden, es hätte FAST geklappt..


----------



## LekkerVis

„Einmal eine“ heißt doch, es geklappt!?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

sweazyy schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier Neu bei Euch war, war ich mittlerweile 3x auf das Silber los, einmal eine, gestern zwei verloren, heute hatten wir Besuch von den Robben, haben dann eingepackt..
> Bin Mental sehr am Boden, es hätte FAST geklappt..


Völlig normal..."Verluste" gehören dazu....Ansprüche senken, weiter üben und dazu noch Natur genießen... Anglerherz was willst Du "Meer"


----------



## zulu1024

Bei absoluten Ententeich heute eine 50er gelandet. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass überhaupt was geht. Dann gingen noch 2 kleine grönis an den Haken und einige Nachläufer konnte man gut im klaren Wasser erkennen.


----------



## henry73

Heute morgen zeitig in der Dämmerung für 2,5h am Strand gewesen. 2 x Silber gab es, eine 50er und eine 47er.  Ein richtiges U-Boot kam hinterher,  hat aber nicht zugefasst. Als die Sonne höher kam ging nichts mehr.


----------



## sweazyy

Gestern von 15-19 Uhr einen Nachläufer gehabt, bis zur letzten Kurbelumdrehung (am Seitenarm, Springerfliege).
Aber wieder schöne Gespräche mit anderen Anglern gehabt, wo zusammengepackt wurde!









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde und hallo von der Küste... Kurzes Update.. Vorgestern und gestern waren die Bedingungen auf Rügen recht gut. Hier und da gab es mal einen fang zu sehen. Leider hat der Wind jetzt auf Nord / Nord ost gedreht und es ist an den üblichen Plätzen nicht an angeln zu denken. Die Wellen sind zu hoch und man kommt nicht groß rausgelaufen. In den vorderen Bereichen ist wenig los.. Weite brings.. Die nächsten Tage wird es leider nicht besser so das ich eigentlich schon die Rute anpacken könnte. Schauen wir mal ob noch ein wenig geht wäre ja schön. Petri an die Fänger hier.. Bleibt gesund.. Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
gestern war dann der Plan einmal die blaue Stunde zu nutzen. Die Bedingungen waren relativ gut, aber es ging nichts, null keine Fische da. Heute ging es dann in den Wind. Alles hat gepasst, auflandiger Wind, guter Wasserstand, Sonne und eine sehr angenehm befischbare Welle. Dauerte auch keine zehn Minuten und die Rute war krumm. Wieder einmal hat der Savage Gear Inliner rot schwarz geliefert und wieder wie sooooo oft ein guter Grönländer, der wieder schwimmt. Gleich danach biss der die nächste Meerforelle und wieder ein Grönländer, unfassbar aber was willste machen. mit denen habe ich dieses Frühjahr eine Exklusivvertrag. Tja und dann ging nichts mehr, null. Kein einziger Anfasser, keine Nachläufer ......das muss man nicht verstehen. Aber wie gehabt, schön war es wie immer......
TL


----------



## Silvio.i

Oh Mann, wenn ich eure beiträge lese, kitzelt es schon wieder in den Fingern.
Geht heute zur abwechslung mal nachmittags los. Bin heute Nacht erst braungebrannt aus der Türkei zurück.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ja was soll ich schreiben.....der Grönländerexpress knattert weiter ;-)))) habe ich dann wieder einmal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und die Bedingungen waren gut. Erst mit dem rot schwarzen Inliner Sandaal gefischt, da ging nichts. Dann mit einem kleinen Blinker, auch nichts. Dann sah ich wie die Seeschwalben sich in das Wasser stürzten. Ok wechsel auf Sandaal Inliner in grün und zack waren Sie da, meine heißgeliebten Grönländer. Zwei dicke runde blieben hängen und ein paar Anfasser gab es auch noch. Aber wie immer, es war ein schöner Tag.
TL


----------



## dirk.steffen

Noch ein Nachtrag von Ostermontag.
Zu zweit haben wir ordentlich Strecke gemacht, ich mit Spinnrute, Kumpel mit Fliege.
Ich hatte einen Anfasser, einen Nachläufer und eine 30ér 
Und auch der Fusselangler hatte eine Kleine und einen Biss. Also alles wie immer 

Jetzt werden erstmal die Sachen sortiert und gepackt und am Samstag geht es für eine Woche nach Langeland


----------



## Windfinder

sweazyy schrieb:


> Gestern von 15-19 Uhr einen Nachläufer gehabt, bis zur letzten Kurbelumdrehung (am Seitenarm, Springerfliege).
> Aber wieder schöne Gespräche mit anderen Anglern gehabt, wo zusammengepackt wurde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Warum angelst du an meinem Spot?


----------



## Silvio.i

Gestern ein Biss. 40er Grönie.


----------



## henry73

Windfinder schrieb:


> Warum angelst du an meinem Spot?


Ich schließe mich an .
... nein , alles gut... auf der Ecke steht nich mein Name drauf. Bin dort aber noch nie über Mitte 50er hinaus gekommen.


----------



## Windfinder

henry73 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an .
> ... nein , alles gut... auf der Ecke steht nich mein Name drauf. Bin dort aber noch nie über Mitte 50er hinaus gekommen.


Ich weiß!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde und Petri zu den Fängen von einigen, auch wenn es nur grönis waren. Morgen ist mein letzter Tag auf Rügen,  den ich zum fischen nutzen werde. Ich hoffe das endlich mal eine kleben bleibt. Bedingungen sind echt bescheiden. Auf der Seite mit Sturm,  wo das Waten nicht wirklich möglich ist, haben wir eine Wassertemperatur von 8 grad und mittlere bis starke Trübung. Ablandige Seite haben wir 6 Grad und klares Wasser. Bis dato ist bei mir nix gekommen. 
Welche Seite würdet ihr befischen?  Ich denke.. Ich stelle mich erstmal voll in den Wind,.. Böen 6-7 auch wenn ich nicht weit rein komme.. Vielleicht Fische ich ja nicht ganz im trüben.. Sollte es zu dolle sein.. Gehe ich auf die Ablandige Seite und versuche es dort etwas. Mehr als wie 1 Mio mal vorher den Köder ins Wasser halten,.  Kann ich eh nicht dann wäre auch meine mefozeit leider schon vorbei.  Cam 2 Wochen Rügen im Frühjahr 2022 gerade mal ein Aussteiger und 2 anfasser.  Das ist nix. Wenn ich andere hier sehe oder am Wasser spreche kann ich von den Fängen nur träumen.  Aber kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, wieweit jeder weg wohnt. 
Bis dahin.. Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Ostseesilber

Versuche mal die ablandige Seite und fische langsam auf den Wind zu, bis du die Zone erreichst, in der der Wind um die Ecke knallt. Hier wirst du Strömung und damit vlt. auch die Fische finden.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Versuche mal die ablandige Seite und fische langsam auf den Wind zu, bis du die Zone erreichst, in der der Wind um die Ecke knallt. Hier wirst du Strömung und damit vlt. auch die Fische finden.


Moin, sehe ich genauso, versuche in den Schrägwind rein zu angeln. Da wird es sicherlich Ecken und Buchten geben wo dies möglich ist. Und die Trübung sollte so sein, dass du deine Watstiefel immer noch erkennen kannst, dann ist es noch ok.
 Nach deiner Beschreibung lohnt es sich glaube ich nicht in den Frontalwind zu stellen, wenn du nicht durchs waten, oder mit dem Werfen über die Trübungskante hinaus kommst. Hinzu kommt dass die meisten Fische Ufernah stehen und beißen.


----------



## hannibaal

kleinerkarpfen 
Bin auch seit Montag auf Rügen und habe im Tromper Wiek (Lohme, Glowe) gefischt. Habe es morgens(9-11) und Abends (18-20) Probiert, kam aber auch nichts bei rum (Spinnangeln mit inliner (Grün Silber, rot schwarz) und Springerfliege). Ich würde gerne nochmal an die Nordwestküste, aber Familie und Restzeit geben das wohl nicht her. 
Statt Fisch bekommen, habe ich einem großen Seehund fast auf den Schwanz gelatscht. Der war tot und lag zwischen den Steinen. Einen zweiten sehr jungen Seehund habe ich gestern getroffen, als ich Holz für einen provisorischen Watstock suchte. Auf einmal zuckt es keine 4 Meter neben mir. Man haben wir uns gegenseitig erschreckt. 
Wetter war aber geil die Tage. Viel Sonne.


----------



## inselkandidat

Ich möchte nienaden den Spass vermiesen..aber nach 3 Tagen NO 4-6  is auf Rügen in der Regel Ende Gelände mit dem Angeln.. überall


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde und vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Tja..  Das ist in den letzten Tagen wirklich irgendwie nicht einfach auf Rügen mit mefo. Ausser gestern war ich jeden Tag los.. An der Nordküste, glowe / teomper wiek, Westküste etc. Alles gleich 0. Habe auch jegliche Köder, springerfliege durch und meine holde meid inkl Bub haben meistens Spiro gefischt. 
@ Hannibal.. Das robbenbaby habe ich am Mittwoch auch gesehen.  Eher zufällig. Habe meine Rute gerade fertig gemacht,  und eine Frau hatte mich drauf hingewiesen, dass ein robbenbaby 5 meter weiter liegt im Sand. Das hat man garnicht gesehen.  Das Mutter / vatertier habe ich nicht gesehen. Hübsche Tierchen und faszinierend.. Aber natürlich nicht beim angeln auf mefo 
Dann werd ich hier und da mal rumstreunern, die letzten Stunden etwas nutzen und wenn nicht, dann nicht. Schade trotzdem...  Allen die ans Wasser kommen.. Petri u d maximale Erfolge 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## hannibaal

inselkandidat 

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung. Dann kann ich mich jetzt entspannter um die Familie kümmern und muss den letzten Ausflug nicht auf Krampf durchziehen. 
(Im nächsten Jahr fällt auf Ostern ja vielleicht nicht 4 Tage Wind aus Nord-Ost). 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin..
So.. Letzten Tag ausgeklungen.. Was soll ich sagen.. In den windschattenbereichen der westküste waren Massen an Anglern.  Ein dauerhaftes kommen und gehen auf die selben Plätze.  Ich habe mir anfangs einen Platz gesucht und diesen den ganzen Tag lang befischt. Das war auch mal interessant zu sehen, wie die Leute sich auf den anderen spots abwechseln. Die Sonne ging Richtung Horizont unter und die Leute kamen und gingen... Nur ich stand auf meiner Stelle und warf, und warf und warf.. Nach 7 Std durchziehen kam dann kein biss sondern jemand hielt an der anderen Seite einfach fest und zog ab.. Wahnsinn dachte ich..  Kein Einschlag, kein springen.. Sondern nur fullrun auf der Rolle.  Es ging eine ganze Weile und der Fisch kam näher. Als ich ihn sah,  rutschte das Herz in die Hose.  Ein richtig schöner heringsfresser der nicht in den Kescher wollte und passte. Als ich ihn dann endlich im Kescher hatte war mein Schrei die Küste lang zu hören.  Bestehende Angler hatten den drill miterlebt und direkt gratuliert. Auf dem weg zum Ufer windete sich der Fisch im Kescher einige Male hin und her.. Und auf einmal sah ich die Flosse nicht über den Kescher Rand ragen sondern unten durch.. Oh je.. Drilling verfing sich im Kescher und hebelte beim Fisch aus und was soll ich sagen.. 5 Meter vom Ufer rutschte der Silber Barren durch das entstandene Loch und war weg... Das flüchten könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen.. So.. Das wars vom trip aus Rügen.. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal mehr.. Petri an alle.. Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## inselkandidat

Haha, mein Beileid..is mir tatsächlich so ähnlich auch schon passiert..2 Jahre mit nem Kescher geangelt mit 4 cm Loch..ging immer gut, bis ne 65er mit der Schnauze mal das Loch gefunden hat. Haken war schon lose, in null komma nix schlug sich der Fisch durchs Loch  und war weg.  Das alles unter vielen Zuschauern..hab einfach weiter geangelt als ob nix gewesen wär..


----------



## seatrout61

Ist mir auch schon passiert...Traumfisch im 2-stelligen Kg-Bereich...keine Chance, den Fisch in den Kescher zu bekommen...stand wie festgenagelt vor meinen Füßen am Grund...und dann gab er noch mal Gas und nach ca. 40m flog mir meine Schnur um die Ohren und der Fisch war weg.

Ist aber ein unvergessliches Erlebnis, genauso wie 1989 der verlorene Riesenhecht in Schweden und der...


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin.. Also bin ich da nicht der einzige,  den solch ein Erlebnis schonmal hatte. Puh  aber es ist schon ein scheiß Gefühl.. Man Knüppelt 7 Std durch und man hat den Fisch endlich im Kescher und dann schafft der Fisch den Kescher kaputt zu bekommen. Eigentlich hatte der Kescher vorab keine Löscher,  die mir aufgefallen sind. Es war ein Kescher aus sehne.. Aber das hat sich erledigt.. Das Ding liegt jetzt im Müll. 
Große Fische beim karpfen / Wels /Zander oder ähnliches habe ich auch schon verloren. Bei mefo ist das ärgerlicher finde ich, da ich z. B. nicht so oft an die Küste komme wie an den heimischen Gewässern. Aber das ist angeln.. Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen. 
Der Fisch braucht ja auch seine Chance. Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal. 
Habt ein schönes restwochenende. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Snapper99

Moinsen, 

Mal wieder ein kleiner Bericht von mir:
Samstag ging es bei Sonnigem Wetter mit WG und Freundin zum Strand Tag. Mal so ganz ohne Wathose und 7h durch den Sturm Kämpfen... 
Also Brandungsangeln eingepackt und auf dem weg noch ein paar Würmer eingefangen   Naja und die gute "alte" Mefo Peitsche hat sich dann doch noch irgendwie mit ins Auto geschlichen. 

Am Strand angekommen bei bestem Wetter ganz entspannt Picknick aufgebaut, dann die erste Brandungsrute. Was sehe ich da: ca. 5m Trübung im Uferberich und dahinter leicht aufgewühltes Wasser durch den Wind, der parallel zum Ufer kam. Und in dem Trüben Wasser sprang doch tatsächlich genau vor meiner Nase Heringsbrut uas dem Wasser. 
Ich schnell zum Auto und und die Spinne geschnappt, ein Wurf: nichts ZWEITER WURF: Rute Krum, ich so völlig perplex : Leute ich glaube ich hab was. 
Und siehe da eine Silberne Runde kanpp unter 50cm Mefo sprang aus dem Wasser und wurde sicher gelandet  




Danach gab es noch einiges an Platten und einen entspannten Abend... Bis einer meiner lieblings Brandungsruten einfach beim Wurf gebrochen ist... ( kennt hier jemand jemanden im Raum Kiel, der sich mit Ruten Reperatur auskennt??) 
Achso: Köder war ein von ebay erworbener JK- Lures inline in Chrom, passend zur Heringsbrut. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Allzeit TL


----------



## Naish82

Petri!


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin, kurzer Lagebericht von der Insel Fynen.
Fisch ist genug da! Am Mittwoch Nähe Fyn Høved gab es einen Barren in 50 cm 1,2 kg zum mitnehmen. Ich hatte noch 4 Grönländer. 38, 40, 42, 42.
Etliche Anfasser und eine Ü65 im Drill leider verloren, da sie mehrmals gesprungen ist und dabei der Haken ausschlitzte nehme ich mal.
Ich mach nu mal weiter und berichte später. Bild muss ich später von zu Hause aus nachliefern, da ich es hier in Dänemark nicht hochgeladen bekomme. ‍


----------



## Windfinder

Holt noch bisl was raus und viel Spaß noch!


----------



## inselkandidat

Es ging wenig die letzten Tage, dafür aber einmal richtig.! Aus dem nichts der einzige Biss in 2 Tagen..

Die Dame hat mich hart rangenommen..


----------



## sweazyy

Als Anfänger frage ich mal, wie lang geht dann noch die "Mefozeit", bis in den Horni hinein?
Sonntag wartet der Hecht, aber Samstag wirds mich auch wieder an die Ostsee treiben, ich werde berichten!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

sweazyy schrieb:


> Als Anfänger frage ich mal, wie lang geht dann noch die "Mefozeit", bis in den Horni hinein?
> Sonntag wartet der Hecht, aber Samstag wirds mich auch wieder an die Ostsee treiben, ich werde berichten!


Theoretisch ist MeFo Zeit (bis auf die Schonzeit) das ganze Jahr. Zur Hornizeit überlagert er die MeFos nur, weil er dann in Massen dicht am Ufer laicht.


----------



## Windfinder

sweazyy schrieb:


> Als Anfänger frage ich mal, wie lang geht dann noch die "Mefozeit", bis in den Horni hinein?
> Sonntag wartet der Hecht, aber Samstag wirds mich auch wieder an die Ostsee treiben, ich werde berichten!


In der Bucht wo du dein Video gedreht hast wird der Horni schon sein. Aber auch die eine oder andere Meerforelle. Sofern ich mitbekomme das die ersten Hornhechte da sind,gehe ich an die offene Küste. Weil ich den Horni nicht nachstelle. Dort taucht der Hornhecht später auf.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war dann heute auch endlich mal wieder los. Eine Woche ungewollte Pause aus familiären Gründen. Das Wetter und der Wind waren ja gut, aber der Wasserstand naja. Was soll ich schreiben, nein keine Grönländer......die Alulatten sind da. Etliche Anfasser und Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze......aber Beiswillig sind sie noch nicht, was auch nicht unbedingt schlimm ist. Was ich aber so sah, waren das allesamt Riesen.....naja ich denke, zwei drei Tage noch und dann sind Sie alle wieder die. Ein paar werde ich mitnehmen wenn die Größe passt.....und dann schön Filetieren und ab in die Pfanne....aber wie immer schön war es , wie gehabt....
TL


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

So ein “kleines„ Update von der Insel Fyn,
gestern gab es 2 Grönländer und ein paar Zupfer u Nachläufer. Bei der Erkundung eines neuen Spot‘s der zu den besten 5 Fynen Plätzen zählt gab es die ersten Alulatten bei Blechanglern zu sehen. Ich hatte zwei Lüdde Mefo‘s und heute zwei Alulatten dort. Am Mittag dann auf der Insel Helnæs angekommen.
An einem Spot dort, ging es zu wie auf dem Boulevard. Teilweise Leitplanken Angler und ein Kommen u Gehen von Anglerkollegen jeglicher Art.
Das war mir dann doch erst einmal zu viel. Erst einmal oben auf der Steilküste einen Überblick über das neue Revier verschafft und ne schöne Tasse Tee am Bulli genossen.
Später dann langsam an meinen Tagesspot ran gefischt. Im Rücken hat mich dann doch tatsächlich über die Steilküste ein Fusselangler überlistet und sich auf meinen anvisierten Platz gestellt! Grrrr. Also wieder erst einmal ne Pause eingelegt. Dann war das Riff endlich frei und erst einmal meine Garnele nach ein paar Würfen auf meinen Pfannenfüller gewechselt. Was soll ich sagen, es gab ne 65er 3,2 kg, ne 57er, 47er und 45er. Alle sehr gut im Futter.
Ich habe dann aufgehört. Ein deutscher Angler stellte sich rechts auf ein Riff. Er angelte mit einer Methode, die ich nur von einem Dänen bisher kannte und gesehen habe. Neugierig wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich ihn dann beobachtet. Was dann seinen Lauf nahm ist nur zu glauben, wenn man selbst dabei ist. Nach dem 1./2.Wurf auf diesem Riff, blieb eine Monster Forelle hängen. Was für einen Fight ich beobachten konnte, kann nur einer nachempfinden, wenn er es selber schon live gesehen hat. Atemberaubende unvergessliche Augenblicke. Ich habe so eine Mörder-Forelle bisher nur in der Auslage vom Fischwagen, oder in einem Fischgeschäft gesehen. Ein echter Traum. Ich durfte sie später persönlich vermessen. Sie hatte eine Größe von sage u schreibe 82 cm und ich schätze,  die hat über 5/6 kg Gewicht.
Wir haben dann noch ein bisschen uns ausgetauscht. Er hatte sich schon gewundert, warum ich ihn so beharrlich beobachtet habe. Dabei kam heraus, dass er unter 40 Würfen liegt mit seiner Methode um die Mefo‘s ans Band zu bekommen. Echter Hammer und ich nehme ihm das auch genauso ab.  Das was ich in der kurzen Zeit gesehen habe, reicht mir völlig aus um hier einen Profi aus der Champions League zu erkennen. Macht echt Spaß davon zu lernen und seinen eigenen Horizont weiter zu entwickeln. Er hat mir später noch seine Strecke an Mefo’s von dieser Woche mitgeteilt. Einfach krass. Ist doch nun auch klar, dass ich von Zeit zu Zeit mit seiner Methode auch probieren und experimentieren werde um unter 60-80 Würfe zu kommen um die Mefo’s ans Band zu bekommen. Und zwar die Großen! 
Morgen ist nun leider meine Rückreise über den Kleinen Belt, wo ich meinem Wohnzimmer Årøsund noch einen Besuch abstatten werde um dann in Hamburch sicher zu landen.
knæk og bræk


----------



## inselkandidat

Das ist ja hochinteressant.. 

Heute zum Saisonfinale gab's noch nen sportlichen 65er 

Allen noch weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Silvio.i

Bericht von Freitagnachmittag:
Nach der Arbeit fix Sachen gepackt und mit Kumpel nach Rügen aufgebrochen...
(Rest folgt)


----------



## Skott

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> So ein “kleines„ Update von der Insel Fyn,
> gestern gab es 2 Grönländer und ein paar Zupfer u Nachläufer. Bei der Erkundung eines neuen Spot‘s der zu den besten 5 Fynen Plätzen zählt gab es die ersten Alulatten bei Blechanglern zu sehen. Ich hatte zwei Lüdde Mefo‘s und heute zwei Alulatten dort. Am Mittag dann auf der Insel Helnæs angekommen.
> An einem Spot dort, ging es zu wie auf dem Boulevard. Teilweise Leitplanken Angler und ein Kommen u Gehen von Anglerkollegen jeglicher Art.
> Das war mir dann doch erst einmal zu viel. Erst einmal oben auf der Steilküste einen Überblick über das neue Revier verschafft und ne schöne Tasse Tee am Bulli genossen.
> Später dann langsam an meinen Tagesspot ran gefischt. Im Rücken hat mich dann doch tatsächlich über die Steilküste ein Fusselangler überlistet und sich auf meinen anvisierten Platz gestellt! Grrrr. Also wieder erst einmal ne Pause eingelegt. Dann war das Riff endlich frei und erst einmal meine Garnele nach ein paar Würfen auf meinen Pfannenfüller gewechselt. Was soll ich sagen, es gab ne 65er 3,2 kg, ne 57er, 47er und 45er. Alle sehr gut im Futter.
> Ich habe dann aufgehört. Ein deutscher Angler stellte sich rechts auf ein Riff. Er angelte mit einer Methode, die ich nur von einem Dänen bisher kannte und gesehen habe. Neugierig wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich ihn dann beobachtet. Was dann seinen Lauf nahm ist nur zu glauben, wenn man selbst dabei ist. Nach dem 1./2.Wurf auf diesem Riff, blieb eine Monster Forelle hängen. Was für einen Fight ich beobachten konnte, kann nur einer nachempfinden, wenn er es selber schon live gesehen hat. Atemberaubende unvergessliche Augenblicke. Ich habe so eine Mörder-Forelle bisher nur in der Auslage vom Fischwagen, oder in einem Fischgeschäft gesehen. Ein echter Traum. Ich durfte sie später persönlich vermessen. Sie hatte eine Größe von sage u schreibe 82 cm und ich schätze,  die hat über 5/6 kg Gewicht.
> Wir haben dann noch ein bisschen uns ausgetauscht. Er hatte sich schon gewundert, warum ich ihn so beharrlich beobachtet habe. Dabei kam heraus, dass er unter 40 Würfen liegt mit seiner Methode um die Mefo‘s ans Band zu bekommen. Echter Hammer und ich nehme ihm das auch genauso ab.  Das was ich in der kurzen Zeit gesehen habe, reicht mir völlig aus um hier einen Profi aus der Champions League zu erkennen. Macht echt Spaß davon zu lernen und seinen eigenen Horizont weiter zu entwickeln. Er hat mir später noch seine Strecke an Mefo’s von dieser Woche mitgeteilt. Einfach krass. Ist doch nun auch klar, dass ich von Zeit zu Zeit mit seiner Methode auch probieren und experimentieren werde um unter 60-80 Würfe zu kommen um die Mefo’s ans Band zu bekommen. Und zwar die Großen!
> Morgen ist nun leider meine Rückreise über den Kleinen Belt, wo ich meinem Wohnzimmer Årøsund noch einen Besuch abstatten werde um dann in Hamburch sicher zu landen.
> knæk og bræk


PETRI und kannst du mehr zu der Methode verraten..?


----------



## Silvio.i

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Bericht von Freitagnachmittag:
> Nach der Arbeit fix Sachen gepackt und mit Kumpel nach Rügen aufgebrochen...
> (Rest folgt)


So gut wie kein Angler vor Ort. Dafür viele Hornies. Eine Mefo folgte mal dem Blinker bis zur Rutenspitze. Trotzdem schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## LekkerVis

Live-Bericht Nähe Weissenhäuser Strand: Als ich vorhin angekommen bin, kamen mir drei Jungs mit jeweils einem Fisch entgegen. Wasser einegetrübt, leichte Brise im Gesicht. Nach zehn Würfen Rute krumm. Leider ausgestiegen. Aber ich dachte mir: Egal, hier stimmt gerade alles, die Hornis sind auch nicht da, die nächste wird nicht lang auf sich warten lassen. 

Har, har, har, denkst du vielleicht, du Trottel. Kurz darauf ist der Wind weg und das Wasser innerhalb von 15 Minuten komplett aufgeklart. Kein Fisch weit und breit. Jetzt sitze ich aufm Stein und lese eure Fangberichte. Na ja. So ist Meerforellen angeln halt.


----------



## LekkerVis

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Live-Bericht Nähe Weissenhäuser Strand: Als ich vorhin angekommen bin, kamen mir drei Jungs mit jeweils einem Fisch entgegen. Wasser einegetrübt, leichte Brise im Gesicht. Nach zehn Würfen Rute krumm. Leider ausgestiegen. Aber ich dachte mir: Egal, hier stimmt gerade alles, die Hornis sind auch nicht da, die nächste wird nicht lang auf sich warten lassen.
> 
> Har, har, har, denkst du vielleicht, du Trottel. Kurz darauf ist der Wind weg und das Wasser innerhalb von 15 Minuten komplett aufgeklart. Kein Fisch weit und breit. Jetzt sitze ich aufm Stein und lese eure Fangberichte. Na ja. So ist Meerforellen angeln halt.


Und dann wird man aufm letzten Meter nach Sonnenuntergang doch noch mit einem Gröni belohnt - der ausnahmsweise mal mit darf, dann spare ich mir die nächtliche Pizza! 

Damit geht meine Mefosaison zu Ende und wir hören uns im Herbst wieder. Allen, die bis dahin dran bleiben: PETRI


----------



## ragbar

LekkerVis schrieb:


> mal mit darf, dann spare ich mir die nächtliche Pizza!


 und so gesund!


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Sooo, hier nun die Nachlieferung der Impressionen u Fischbilder meines Ausfluges Insel Fyn. Spot‘s Nordskov, Fyns Hoved, Helnæs, Stavre, Måle, Snave.
Zeitraum 23.04. bis 29.04.2022


----------



## Ostseesilber

...so schöne Fotos Hakki, sehr sehr geil


----------



## kneew

Ostseesilber, Dem stimme ich zu..


----------



## Mefourlauber

Mensch Hakki, du hast meinen Neid  Glückwunsch, schöne Impressionen und Fische.
Bei mir dauerts wieder bis März nächstes Jahr, da ich ja nur Mefourlauber bin  Nomen est Omen.


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe mir heute früh um 4.20 Uhr den Wecker gestellt und bin zum 1. Maispaziergang aufgebrochen. 
Vor Sonnenaufgang kamen die ersten Bisse. Aber irgendwie muss der rot schwarze Sandaal mit Einzelhaken nicht so gut geschmeckt haben. Also musste die Motoroil dran glauben. Und siehe da, Dritter Wurf und die Rute war Krum. Nach unspektakulären Drill, habe ich eine 46er versorgt und an den Galgen gehängt. Schnell wieder rein, wurf, Rute Krum! Wieder 46!
 15min später, eigentlich war der letzte Wurf schon getätigt, kam noch ein Hammer Einschlag, der mich tatsächlich erschrecken ließ. Im Drill dachte ich schon an etwas ü50, aber es war "nur" 47cm. Aber kugelrund! 
Gelungener Sasionabschluss für mich! 
Ach ja, solch länger silberner Stinkhals konnte dem sandaal auch nicht wiedersehen. 
Holt noch was raus!


----------



## zulu1024

Für mich ist die Saison noch nicht abgeschlossen. Heute auf Fliege eine untermaßige gelandet. Solange die Wassertemperatur nicht über 18°C liegt werde ich weiterhin , meist in der Dämmerung angreifen. Interessant wie heute Hornis vom Strand geschleppt wurden und ich nicht einen Kontakt hatte. Bin wohl verflucht


----------



## Silvio.i

Auch wenn meine Frau, bei der Begrifflichkeit meckert, aber für mich ging Freitag mit 2 Minidorschen und 2 Hornhechten eine enttäuschende Meerforellensaison zu Ende.
Zusammengefasst gab es 16 Meffos, wovon 6 maßig waren. Ist ja eigenlich nicht schlecht, zumal es für mich erst die dritte Saison (hintereinander) ist mit zweistelligem Ergebnis. Aber nach der letzten (Mega-)Saison und dem Start in die neue Saison mit 6 Fischen habe ich mir einfach mehr versprochen. Aber irgendwie habe ich diese Saison nicht so konzentriert gefischt, oder nicht so locker, oder nich mit so viel Glück.... keine Ahnung.
Gab aber nichts desto trotz viele schöne Momente und Impressionen am Wasser....


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin in die Runde,

bin gestern wieder einmal an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste unterwegs gewesen.
Entsprechend dem Wetter und dem teilweise sehr trüben und Kraut lästigem Wasser, war es recht mühsam einen geeigneten Spot zu finden.
Der 4 Spot war es dann! Es war dann aber auch bereits 16.00 Uhr bis ich wieder auf gerödelt hatte und am Wasser war.
Montage war Bombarde mit Doppelspringer Fliege. Ein Muster Snurrebrassen schwer und meinen Pfannenfüller unten.
Ich hatte zunächst mit dem Revier und den vielen unzähligen Steinen zu kämpfen um dann meine Köder präsentieren zu können. Die Bisse kamen alle direkt.
Ab 18.00 Uhr rummelte es dann ordentlich. Ich hatte bis 19.45 Uhr 8 Mefo‘s gefangen. Alles Grönländer die ich ohne große Mühe im Wasser wieder abhaken konnte. Die Kleinste war um die 28 cm und die Größte hatte um die 42 cm. Alle waren Blitzeblank.
Freitag/Samstag geht es wieder los. Nach dem Motto für 3 Grönländer hätte ich gerne eine Ü52 )
Hier ein paar Bilder von gestern.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Hallo Leute,
hier meine Fangmeldung von heute.
Bei leichter Brise und Sonnenschein wieder in unserem neuen Wohnzimmer geangelt. Wollte eigentlich schon um 08.00 Uhr am Wasser sein, klappte aber aus beruflichen Gründen nicht. Somit erst um 11.30 Uhr am Wasser gewesen. Der Wasserstand war 40 cm tiefer wie normales mittleres Hochwasser.
Also weiter hinein waten wie üblich. Schon nach kurzer Zeit gab es Kontakt. Nach 2 weiteren Würfen hing der 1. Grönländer 38 cm.
Beim Aqua-Jogging kamen bis 13.20 Uhr noch zwei weitere von 40 u 42 cm dazu. Alle drei konnte ich direkt im Wasser abhaken, ohne die Fische zu berühren. Alle waren kräftig, gut im Futter und blank. 3 weitere habe ich durch Unachtsamkeit verloren dabei war noch eine Größere dabei, aber ich habe den Anhieb nicht richtig gesetzt und somit konnte sie nach kurzem Druckverlust aus dem Haken schwimmen.
Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und schön, dass viel Fisch unterwegs ist. Jetzt müssen nur die Größeren sich auf dem Weg machen.
Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tage.
Stramme Leine für die, die ans Wasser können.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die  Runde,
ich bin dann heute auch das erste Mal auf Herbstjagd in Sachen Meerforelle los gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht "Männerschnupfen" , aber Grippostadt wirkt. Nach dem ich meine Vorfächer gebunden hatte bin ich dann los, in Hakki und mein Wohnzimmer. Die Bedingungen haben gepasst und trocken war es auch. Insgesamt gab es vier Grönis , alle gut im Futter die wieder schwimmen. Etliche Anfasser und Aussteiger. Blech und Wobbler ging gar nichts, alle fanden den rot schwarzen Sandaal Inliner gut... Ein Fliegenfischer ging leer aus.....Meine neue Combo hat ihren ersten Test mit Bravur bestanden, da passt alles und es muss nicht immer Sportex sein..... na ja mein Bombarden und Fliegengedünsel habe ich noch zu Hause gelassen, da brauch ich erst einmal eine Unterweisung von dem Profi Hakki. Bis dahin vertraue ich meinen altbewährten Köder....
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
so ich bin wieder im Meerforellenflow , Sleep, Eat and Fishing ;-) heute ging es dann wieder an die Ostsee und das Wetter war MEGA..... am Spot angekommen wurde ich dann erst einmal von einem schönen springenden Fisch begrüßt, na das fing ja gut an. Aber es war sehr zäh und die Meerforellen zeigen sich von ihrer Diven Seite. Nach 40 Minuten hatte ich einen Anfasser. Ein Wechsel auf Heringsmotiv brachte einen Nachläufer incl. kurzes Anknabbern kurz vor der Wathose. Dann erst einmal ein kleines Time out gemacht, zwischenzeitlich gesellte sich ein andere Angler dazu. Kurzer Schnack, man kannte sich und dann ging es wieder ins Wasser und wir wünschten uns gegenseitig Petri. Dauerte dann auch nicht lange und ein Gröni konnte dem Rot schwarzen Inliner nicht wieder stehen. Dann wir wieder absolute Sendepause. Bin dann nochmal gut einen Kilometer weiter, da ging gar nichts. Mh, überlegt ob nach Hause oder nochmal zurück an den ersten Platz....klar da geht noch was...war dann auch so binnen 15 Minuten gab es drei weiter Grönis. Einer hatte das Potential zur Mitnahme, war aber schon etwas angefärbt also durfte die Schöne genauso wie alle anderen zurück ins nasse Element. 
TL Günni


----------



## LekkerVis

Petri an diejenigen die sich diesen Herbst schon entschneidern konnten. Ich muss in unserer hässlichen Hauptstadt noch bis November arbeiten, bis ich endlich wieder nach Hause in den Norden und auf die silbrigen los kann. Juckt schon gewaltig in den Fingern.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde, 
heute ging es dann in die nächste Herbstrunde. Der Sandaal rot schwarz hat wieder geliefert. Zwei Grönis knapp 40 , dann eine Ü 70 die brachial in die Rute einschlug und leider eingefärbt war incl. Laichhacken und ein 55er , wo schon erkennbar war das Sie was anderes vor hat als mit mir einen Landgang zu machen, ergo alle Fische schwimmen über, ein paar Anstubser und Anfasser gab es auch noch und als Zugabe eine nackte Schönheit die sich im nassen Element erfrischte und dann am Strand ihr Gymnastikübungen machten. Da war es situativ schwer sich auf das Angeln zu konzentrieren.......alles in allem ein schöner Nachmittag.
TL Günni


----------



## Ostseesilber

Ach Günni, auf deine regelmäßigen Berichte von der Kyst ist verlass. Uns plagt leider die Krankheit Namens Mefo-Schonzeit MV.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
ich war dann heute Mittag bei bestem Wetter wieder auf Meefojagd. Bedingungen waren ok, allerdings waren Unmengen an Brandquallen in allen Größen an meinem Angelplatz, aber das hat die Meerforellen nicht abgeschreckt....ähm die Meerforelle. Es gab einen Biss und der Fisch hing, ein kugelrunder Grönländer...schwimmt natürlich auch wieder....aus den Händen gerutscht  dafür war es am vergangenen Freitag völlig verrückt da gingen neuen Grönis auf den Sandaal und zwei richtig Gute bissen einmal kurz und waren dann wieder weg... ok soweit so gut.
TL Günni


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
was soll ich schreiben....der Grönländerexpress rattert gnadenlos weiter. Heute habe ich den Nachmittag in der Eckernförder Bucht verbracht, bei echt guten Bedingungen und sehr angenehmen Wind, das macht Hoffnung auf was Mitnehmbares.....dem war aber nicht so, denn die Grönis bleiben mir treu. Insgesamt gab es 4 gute Kugelrunde Grönis, die wie gehabt alle wieder schwimmen.

TL Günni


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
ja es geht weiter, will heißen heute bei bestem Wetter wieder ab in das salzige Element. Angekommen stand schon ein Kollege im Wasser fleißig am fischen. Anfangs war es relativ ruhig, genauso wie die Ostsee im Gegensatz zu Gestern. Ich habe immer Etappenweise verschiedene Punkte ab und durchgefischt. Dann gab es den ersten spektakulären Kontakt, zehn Meter vor mir , der Köder war schon an der Oberfläche schoss eine gute Meerforelle auf den Köder, blieb aber ohne Erfolg. Am nächsten Punkt gelang dann einem Grönländer der Zugriff und hing und schwimmt wieder. Dann ging erst einmal gar nichts. Kurzer Schnack mit dem Kollegen, der nichts zu vermelden hatte. Er sagte noch kannst Dich gerne dahin stellen wo ich war, na ja hab ich nicht. Am nächsten Punkt war nichts. Also auf dem Rückweg noch Mal den angebotenen Spot abgefischt. Dann spürte ein Anstubser, hä kann nicht sein.....wieder ausgeworfen und wieder ein Anstubser hä... wieder ausgeworfen nichts. Dann kam beim nächsten Wurf ein heftiger Biss , aber genauso schnell war die Rute wieder gerade... etwas später sprang gefühlte 10 Meter vor mir ein riesiger blanker Fisch "Modell Heringsfresser" aus dem Wasser, pu ha ...ich hab den Punkt ich weiß nicht wie oft abgeworfen , nichts. Die gute schwamm an der Oberfläche und egal was für ein Köder ich angeboten habe ,hat Sie nicht interessiert. Ja und wie das dann so ist, in so einer Drönphase kam dann der Biss.....ha ha , aber nicht die Große, sondern? richtig ein fetter Grönländer...ja Sie mögen mich einfach dies Jahr.... etwas später gab es noch einen Gröni... na ja, wie gehabt schön war es trotzdem, wie immer.
TL Günni


----------



## seatrout61

Ja Gröni, .....das kann mal passieren... aber du hattest einen schönen Tag am Wasser, was will Man(n) mehr...ich war dieses Jahr nicht einmal auf Mefo los...


----------



## Mefourlauber

Noch 2 Wochen dann gebe ich mir auch noch mal spontan eine Woche Ostsee.
Möge das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielen.

Bis dahin lese ich gebannt die "Günni-News"


----------



## Achim Stahl

Moin,

Wind und Welle brachten heute ein farbenfrohes Männchen...










Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## zulu1024

Ich war heute auch mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und hatte auch so ein Kaliber in der Dämmerung, nur weiblich. Zum Abend hat sich der Wind gelebt und ich konnte mehrere Fische buckeln sehen. Tagsüber 2 grönis um die  30cm. Gestern auf Blech 3 grönis, 2 davon ca 35, einen Mitte 25. Zudem noch sehr viele "zupfer", die sich als kleine Hornhechte heraus gestellt haben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bin dann heute auch wieder vier Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht gegeben, bei optimalen Bedingungen gab es einen Biss, das war es dann. Ja die silbernen Diven sind wie Frauen, die wollen auch nicht immer


----------



## Spaßfischer

Hej, ich bin nächste Woche in der Neustädter Bucht in Sierksdorf und wollte an der Steilküste auf Meerforelle los ziehen. Welche Tageszeit ist aktuell eine gute? Bin zu dieser Zeit noch nicht am Meer angeln gewesen.
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Tageszeit spielt keine große Rolle im Moment, einfach los düsen und die Silbernen suchen ..........


----------



## Double2004

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Bin dann heute auch wieder vier Stunden in der Eckernförder Bucht gegeben, bei optimalen Bedingungen gab es einen Biss, das war es dann. Ja die silbernen Diven sind wie Frauen, die wollen auch nicht immer


Da war ich heute auch kurz. Bedingungen waren super, auch wenn an einigen Stellen viel Gras unterwegs war. Aber schön, endlich mal wieder ein paar Würfe gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Double2004

Kurzer Bericht von heute Morgen:
War zwischen Eckernförde und Kappeln unterwegs und hatte bei super Bedingungen ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln.
Zunächst gab es meinen ersten Ostseebarsch an offener Küste auf einen 20g Goby (s.Bild).
In den folgenden 3 Stunden hatte ich ca. 5 Mefo-Nachläufer/Attacken und habe etwa ebenso viele Mefos springen sehen.
Gefangen habe ich dann eine (leicht) gefärbte, kugelrunde ca. 55er. Attackierte bei zwei Würfen hintereinander erfolglos. Beim 3. Anwerfen hing sie dann. Hat richtig Alarm gemacht und schwimmt selbstverständlich wieder.
Hat viel Spaß gemacht heute...

Gruß, 
Double2004


----------



## Double2004

Alleine für solche Sonnenaufgänge lohnt sich das frühe Aufstehen...

Heute gab es eine Lütte sowie eine 45er für die Küche.


----------



## zulu1024

Gestern in OH Ostküste neue Fliegenrute eingeweiht: Es sah nicht so fischig aus, aber sie waren da. 2 grönis im Drill verloren, ein besserer Fisch hat mehrmals attackiert aber nicht gehakt. Hat sich mit einem Schwall vor der Rutenspitze dann verabschiedet.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin aus Fyn,
hier sind die Bedingungen sehr unterschiedlich. Bei unserer Ankunft am Freitag hatten wir quasi vor der Haustür, Entfernung 300 mtr unseren Hausstrand einen Besuch abgestattet. Sah ganz unspektakulär aus. Wie es immer so ist. Fisch war genug da. Meerforelle 1959 hatte 8 Stk und ich hatte 3. Stk alles halbstarke Grönländer. Günni hat dann noch eine Ü75 goldbraun verloren. Die wäre auch so wieder zurück gegangen. 
2. Tag Meerforellen- Eldorado Insel Avernako, tolle Insel! Kaum Fisch. 
Abends kam ein Bekannter aus Berlin zu unserem Haus und der Fliegenfischer hat uns bis Freitag auf unseren Tripps sehr bereichert.
3. Tag Torø, Mefo‘s Grönländer und die Dicken sind nachgeschwommen bis unter die Rutenspitze, aber wollten nicht ans Band.
Am Hausstrand waren dann aber noch die Fische gestapelt.
4. Tag Helnæs Top Revier, nach links vom LeuchtTurm war ein ständiges Kommen und Gehen. Rechts vom Leuchtturm war ein tolles Revier.
Wir hatten uns dort mit einem Offenbacher Bekannten verabredet. Wir hatten dort alles in Allem 12 Grönländer, einen Lippfisch und einen Dorsch.
Gestern in Enebærodde der Insel einen Besuch abgestatte. Langer Marsch auf diese Insel. Das Wasser brachte 8,5 Grönländer und 2 Gute im Drill verloren.
Heute geht es an den Hausstrand. Wir berichten.
Hier ein paar Impressionen.


----------



## Mefourlauber

So, seit Sonntag bin ich wieder im gelobten Land, dem schönsten Bundesland Deutschlands,um den Meerforellen nachzustellen. Es gab reichlich Kontakte, Grönis blank und gefärbt aber auch eine wunderschöne kompakte Silberne mit 56 cm. Trotz allem sind die Fische herbsttypisch sehr zickig und stehen recht konzentriert. Nehmen nur kleinste Fliegen und die auch oft vorsichtig, selbst eine Brenda wird oft verschmäht. Eine richtige Maschine ist mir kurz vor dem Ufer ausgestiegen, die Fliege kam mir bei einer letzten rabiaten Preschflucht einfach entgegen. Ich habe sie nicht gesehen, da sie sich die ganze Zeit in die Tiefe gebohrt hat weiß man aber was Sache war. Auf jeden Fall bisher 3 Tage Fischen mit viel Spannung. Am Montag gabs übrigens auch eine Kontrolle durch die Fischereiaufsicht. Sehr löblich.

Petri an alle die losziehen!


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin zusammen, kurze Frage: Eigentlich eher eine Frage für den Laberthread, aber jetzt bietet es sich gerade an, wegen der aktuellen Beispiele: Achim Stahl hat weiter oben am 16. Oktober einen Fisch gepostet, der eindeutig braun gefärbt ist. Der geht zurück, ist klar. Der Fisch von Mefourlauber ist noch im Sommerkleid, da nicht braun und daher entnahmefähig? Nicht falsch verstehen, das hier ist bitte KEINE Diskussion, ob die Entnahme okay war oder nicht. Es geht mir LEDIGLICH darum, ab wann ich einen Herbstfisch entnehmen kann, bin da nämlich recht unsicher, da die Fische eben nicht so blitzblank sind wie im Frühjahr. Besten Dank!


----------



## Double2004

DIe gesetzlichen Vorgaben sind je nach Land/ Bundesland unterschiedlich:
In MV haben alle Meerforellen aktuell Schonzeit, in SH darf man aktuell nur völlig blanke Fische mit losen Schuppen entnehmen, in Dänemark darf man aktuell jede maßige Meerforelle entnehmen. 

Dass so ein toller Fisch wie der von Achim Stahl aktuell bei der Landung (unabhängig vom Land/Bundesland) sowieso aus den Händen rutscht, sollte hoffentlich verbreitet Konsens sein.


----------



## Mefourlauber

So ist die Gesetzeslage. Lose Schuppen ist irgendwie dehnbar. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind bei allen Herbstfischen die Schuppen etwas fester, unabhängig von silber oder gefärbt. Der von mir entnommene Fisch hatte auch lose Schuppen beim Anfassen, aber nicht so wie im Frühjahr oder bei gerade ins Salzwasser zurück Gekehrten. 
Unabhängig davon frage ich mich, wieso z. Bsp. gefärbte Mefos mit so ca. 30 cm zum Einen gefärbt sind und zum Anderen  bombenfeste Schuppen  und eine dicke Schleimhaut haben. Die steigen ja nicht auf?!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Im übrigen war es heute beisstechnisch auch auf hohem Niveau. Um die Mittagszeit gab es im 10 Minutentakt Bisse von der Grönifraktion und einen stattlichen Milchner, der direkt im Wasser abgehakt und released wurde.


----------



## LekkerVis

Heute in OH unterwegs. Erster Spot leider komplette Kaffeebrühe und ohne Ende Kraut im Wasser. Nichts fangen finde ich beim Mefo fischen wirklich nicht schlimm. Aber wenn Kraut da ist, dreh ich durch. Dann gehetzt an den zweiten Spot, die Sonne geht ja bald unter. Wind im Rücken, weniger Kraut und immer noch die alte Welle der letzten Tage. Somit sehr gute Trübung! Im Wasser wimmelte es nur so vor Garnelen und Tobiasfischen. Nach kurzer Zeit ein guter Biss, aber keine Chance den zu verwerten. Hatte direkt Angst: "WAS WENN DAS DER EINZIGE KONTAKT DES TAGES BLEIBT!" Aber zum Glück war ca. 15 Minuten später die Rute krumm, ein kugelrunder Gröni hatte sich meinen Sandaal reinhauen wollen. In der Dämmerung dann einen zweiten, kleineren Gröni und der Tag war gerettet. Juhu! Die Herbstsaison ist entschneidert! Die Sonne ging unter, der Mond schien. Wie es das Leerbuch besagt, einen schwarzen Sandaal montiert und nach einigen Würfen dann ein schöner Einschlag! Ein paar heftige Fluchten später lag er dann im Kescher. Da der Fisch braun war, wollte ich mir nicht zu viel Zeit mit dem vermessen lassen und habe stattdessen nur zwei Fotos als Andenken gemacht. Wie groß mag er wohl gewesen sein? Was würdet ihr schätzen? PS!!! Der erste Kontakt des Tages ging auf einen Drillingshaken und der Fisch blieb nicht hängen. Danach habe ich auf einen Einzelhaken gewechselt und die folgenden drei Fische blieben kleben. Ich finde das sagt was aus!

Edit: Sieht im Dunkeln ein wenig so aus, als hielte ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser hoch. Dem war aber nicht so. Der Fisch liegt in beiden Bildern auf dem Wasser.


----------



## seatrout61

Petri, zu deinen Fängen.

Schwer zu schätzen, da es keinen brauchbaren Vergleichsmaßstab auf dem Foto gibt...ich nehme auf die Schnelle in solchen Fällen die Rute, den Kescher o.ä. und halte den Fisch kurz an, merke mir die ungefähre Stelle und messe später in Ruhe nach...ist zwar nicht cm genau, aber brauchbarer als späteres schätzen.

PS: Ich hoffe du hast ein Lehrbuch und kein Leerbuch...konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## LekkerVis

Ja, das hab ich in der Hektik irgendwie nicht gebacken gekriegt. Ist ja am Ende eigentlich auch Wurscht. Irgendwas Anfang 60 wird er wohl gehabt haben. Petri an alle!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde und Petri an alle.. Da bei mir als ausgefallen ist durch Krankheit eines Familienmitglied, ging es anschließend für 3 Tage nach OH.  Anglerisch war der erste Tage eine Nullnummer, wo man nicht mal den Köder auswerfen wollte, da das Wasser so braun war,  daß man in 20 cm tiefen Wasser nicht mal mehr die Stiefel sehen konnte. Zum Abend klarte das Wasser etwas auf. So das eigentlich schöne Bedingungen waren.  Bis auf ein nachläufer,  der kurz vor mir abdrehte mit einem Schwall, war nix. Zweiter Tag dagegen war deutlich besser. Meine Frau und ich hatten 3 Stück.  1x ca 50 cm gefärbte Schönheit, die nach dem abharken wieder direkt ins Element kam und 2 grönies wobei der eine 42 cm hatte und mit wollte, das der harken leider schlecht saß und er nicht mehr von dannen ziehen wollte. Insgesamt war es ein schöner Tag, wobei erstaunlicher Weise, alle Fische auf den selben Köder kamen.  Mit anderen Formen,  Farben o. Ä. Hatte ich nur leichte anstupser.  Bei den,  wo die Fische hängen blieben, waren sie gierig danach. Manchmal ist angeln schon komisch. Petri an alle und eine gute Zeit.  
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Mefourlauber

Die Woche ist rum. Wathose und Jacke sind voller Salz, die Hände aufgequollen vom Fly only- Trip, aber es war einfach klasse. Einige Fliegen waren durchgekaut von vielen Attacken, eine Polar Magnus hat 9 Fische er- und überlebt. Selten eine so gute Fischerei gehabt, im Schnitt hatte ich 2 Kontakte pro Stunde. Die ganze Woche war der Wasserstand bis auf Mittwoch recht stark erhöht, was die Suche in meinen Augen recht einfach machte und auch die gute Session erklärt. Einfach tiefe Wannen abfischen und es passte. Bis auf die entnommene silberne 56er wurden ansonsten alle Gefärbten, Grönis und kleine silberne um das Maß herum schonend im Wasser abgehakt und released. Die Widerhaken hatte ich alle angedrückt oder abgeknipst, deswegen habe ich auch einige nach dem Biss verloren. Aber für den Herbst halte ich das für richtig.
Petri an alle Silbersuchenden, im März suche ich wieder mit


----------



## zulu1024

Ich muss auch sagen, dass es aktuell sehr gut läuft und viele Fische da sind. Am Wochenende gingen wieder einige grönis ans Band. Teilweise wir erwähnt sehr vorsichtige Bisse und stupser. Mit den maßigen Harpert es noch, besonders mit den blanken. Bedingt durch die milden Bedingungen sind doch noch sehr viele gefärbte Fische unterwegs und mir ist bis jetzt kein einziger blanker gröni an den Haken gegangen - alle waren bis jetzt gefärbt. In Dänemark werden sie Fjordforellen genannt. Sie sind relativ klein und verlassen den Fjord wahrscheinlich nicht. Sie fressen vorwiegend Kleinvieh und sind, im Verhältnis zu restlichen Ostsee, mehr vom gesüßten Wasser umgeben...
Einen Reim möchte ich mir darauf nicht bilden, aber komisch ist das aktuell schon.


----------



## pikehunter0567

Moin zusammen 
Gestern Nachmittag gab es eine kleine gefärbte Mefo , kam beim zweiten Wurf ging auf die Springerfliege,schonend im Wasser released danach ging nichts mehr. Nach 2,5 Stunden von Blinker auf Spiro und Fliege gewechselt, kam dann noch ein Mini Dorsch ca 12cm gut gehakt konnte gut zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## zulu1024

Am Samstag abgeschneidert, am Sonntag gab es eine kleine gefärbte und einem kleinen horni. 

Ich Frage mich immer noch woher auf einmal die ganzen kleinen 25-35cm ihre Färbung her haben. Das war doch die Jahre zuvor nicht der Fall. Jedenfalls nicht so dass es bei mir im Erinnerung geblieben ist. Oder liegt es an der Größe, die fällt aktuell deutlich kleiner aus, dass sie erst vor kurzem noch smolts waren?


----------



## kneew

ich stehe so sehr auf krumme Ruten.. Und n Bock wäre mir auch Mal ganz lieb. Anstatt immer nur Silberene Weibchen..


----------



## Silvio.i

Heute zu viert auf dem Darss abgeschneidert.
War trotz Sonne arschkalt


----------



## Salty Waterboy

Heute war es auch endlich bei mir so, erster Kurztrip nach der Schonzeit.
Nach den ersten 3 kleinen Fischen blieb dann auch mal endlich der erste richtige Überspringer auf Fliege bei mir hängen.
59,5 cm und 2,3kg schwer.
War ein Klasse 3h Trip, was will man mehr.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Petri! Hier passt ja alles, der Fisch, die Rute und Methode  , die Fotos und die eingefangene Stimmung.Fische im Schnee sind recht selten, aber umso schöner!
PS
59,5 = 60.


----------



## kneew

Petri sehr sehr schönes Silber..   

Tight lines


----------



## dirk.steffen

Petri Toni, schöner Fisch.
Ich fahre jetzt mal los an die Küste, vlt. habe ich ja heute Abend auch was zu berichten ;-)


----------



## dirk.steffen

So, der erste Tag dieser Saison ist Geschichte
Angefangen an 2 Spots mit der Fliege, ohne einen Kontakt. Dann Spot- und Methodenwechsel auf Spinnrute. Klares Wasser, kaum Wind, also nicht optimal  Beim dritten Wurf dann einen Nachläufer, nächster Wurf hängt, aber zu klein. Nächster Wurf wieder zu klein  Kurz danach dann wieder Biss, etwas "größer". Die 47ér blanke durfte dann mit für die Küche
Aber es ging munter weiter. Es war Fisch da ohne Ende. Ich glaube ich habe 20 oder 25 gefangen, aber alle so zwischen 35 und 47. Bin zwischenzeitlich schon weiter gegangen, um die kleinen zu schonen und mal eine größere zu erwischen. Aber die Grönis waren überall, selbst im knöcheltiefen Wasser. Eine Ü50 gab es dann noch, war aber noch gefärbt und schwimmt wieder. Also ein abwechslungsreicher Nachmittag mit vielen (leider zu kleinen) Fischen .


----------



## Windfinder

Mion Dirk,
darf ich fragen ob offene Küste oder eher Bucht?
LG


----------



## zulu1024

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis. Offene Küste in der ersten Wanne, Knietief & Leopardengrund. Leider nichts maßiges. Nach dem 10. Fisch bin ich auch weiter gezogen.


----------



## seatrout61

Immerhin ist ordentlich Nachwuchs da, lässt auf bessere Tage hoffen...


----------



## Salty Waterboy

Heute war es wie verhext, leider nichts zu machen. Aber dennoch einen klasse Tag qm Wasser gehabt.


----------



## EnnoKvs

Wir greifen heute mal an an der Küste in MV...ich hoffe auf einen genialen Tag ob mit oder ohne Fisch...


----------



## kneew

@EnnoKvs,
Bedinngungen sehen gut aus für den heutigen Tag an der Küste MV. (Wasserstand, Sonne, Wind) auf viel Erfolg.. Tight lines


----------



## dirk.steffen

Salty Waterboy schrieb:


> Heute war es wie verhext, leider nichts zu machen. Aber dennoch einen klasse Tag qm Wasser gehabt.


Ich will mal nicht meckern, ich hatte immerhin eine 25èr auf Fliege 
Aber stimmt, war ein schöner Tag ;-)


----------



## Achim Stahl

Moin,

bei einem kurzen Ausflug an die Küste gab es heute Weihnachtssilber.













Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Achim Stahl

Moin,

in meinem Freundeskreis gibt es eine traditionelle Challenge. Es geht darum, die letzte Forelle des Jahres am 31. Dezember und die erste Forelle am Neujahrstag zu fangen...






Das mit dem Jahresabschlußsilberling hat schon mal geklappt. Mal sehen, wie es morgen weiter geht. 

Allen einen guten Rutsch und nur dasd Beste für 2023!

Achim


----------



## Achim Stahl

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Es geht darum, die letzte Forelle des Jahres am 31. Dezember und die erste Forelle am Neujahrstag zu fangen...



Teil zwei der Challenge ist leider nicht gelungen. Am fehlenden Einsatz lag es nicht... 







Dafür haben uns ein paar Schweinswale besucht.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------

